# how far along do you think my cat is? HELP PLEASE



## djw33wjd

i have a pregnant cat, i dont know when she got pregnant so i have no idea how far along she is, we have been feeling them move for like a week now and if you look closely you can see them kick and move, today they were very active, her mammary glands are swollen but no milk comes out, her belly is very big. weve been taking her temperature for 3 days now the first day it was 100.4 the second it was 99.9 and the today it was 100.9, so how far along do you think she is?

i know about the whole spaying thing and plan on getting her spayed as soon as it is safe.


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw33wjd said:


> \
> *
> i know about the whole spaying thing *and plan on getting her spayed as soon as it is safe.


Hi,

How old is she? Has she ever been to the vet? It sounds like you have an imminent labour on your hands.

It's a real shame she was not spayed prior to becoming pregnant, especially since you say *you know* about it.  You do realize there are lives at stake and this is not something to take lightly.

Beautiful girl, by the way. I do hope you get her spayed as soon as it is safe to do so.


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> It's a real shame she was not spayed prior to becoming pregnant, especially since you say *you know* about it.  You do realize there are lives at stake and this is not something to take lightly.


i wish i could have controlled it but we got her from a friend and afterwards realized she was pregnant and we dont believe in termination so were doing the best we can to get her through this and find good homes for the kittens 
she is beautiful tho isn't she.


----------



## VickiGS

Another one...?
Please go to the vets! They will be able to tell you and help you/offer advice etc etc. 
you need to get her checked out.


----------



## Nerner83

What a beautiful face she has!
I'm just beginning to suspect my little lady is preganant and plan to spend as much time on here as possible learning all I can about pregnancy, birth and kitten care so as to do the best by them.
Keep us posted x x


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw33wjd said:


> i wish i could have controlled it but we got her from a friend and afterwards realized she was pregnant and *we dont believe in termination* so were doing the best we can to get her through this and find good homes for the kittens
> she is beautiful tho isn't she.


This is a comment in general and not directed at OP as it's already too late in this case.

Yes, for some the idea of termination goes against one's _*personal*_ beliefs. However, it is the interest of the cat that should come first and foremost. Many of these 'accidental' litters end up in far too crowded shelters and are euthanized. Or are re-homed and never neutered and left to produce more unwanted offspring. There are health dangers to your cat as well. That is a _far worse ethical dilemma_ than having a spay/abortion IMO.

What is her name?  You will get help going forward, but please bear in mind emotions run high on the issue of 'accidental' pregnancies. We do all want what is in the best interest of your cat in the end.


----------



## colliemerles

shes a very pretty girl, do you know if she has had kittens before in her other home, do you know how old she is..She looks quite big, if you look through some of the threads on here, you can read and learn more about prepering a nesting box in a quiet part of the house, and what to do during labour, there are usually breederson here to offer adivse during delivery if you get worried, i would also maybe pop to your vet with her to see if shes in good health and if they have any idea how long she has left. good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## lymorelynn

If you have seen and felt the kittens moving for around a week then she has around a week left to go - a cat's pregnancy lasts roughly 9 weeks and movement is usually seen and felt around week 7. She does look quite large in those photos so I would say she could be due any day really. Milk does not always come in before the kittens are born.
Do you have a safe birthing box or area for her to use set up? It needs to be somewhere quiet and draught free but easily accessible in case she needs any assistance. Line a box with puppy training pads and old sheets (towels are soft but tiny kittens can easily get their claws caught in the loops) and encourage her to go in it. You would also do well to have your vet's phone number to hand just in case.


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> Yes, for some the idea of termination goes against one's _*personal*_ beliefs. However, it is the interest of the cat that should come first and foremost. Many of these 'accidental' litters end up in far too crowded shelters and are euthanized. Or are re-homed and never neutered and left to produce more unwanted offspring. There are health dangers to your cat as well. That is a _far worse ethical dilemma_ than having a spay/abortion IMO.
> 
> What is her name?  You will get help going forward, but please bear in mind emotions run high on the issue of 'accidental' pregnancies. We do all want what is in the best interest of your cat in the end.


it is against our personal beliefs with termination however if it came to the health of the mother we would not hesitate. her name is ariel and we love her very much


----------



## djw33wjd

colliemerles said:


> shes a very pretty girl, do you know if she has had kittens before in her other home, do you know how old she is..She looks quite big, if you look through some of the threads on here, you can read and learn more about prepering a nesting box in a quiet part of the house, and what to do during labour, there are usually breederson here to offer adivse during delivery if you get worried, i would also maybe pop to your vet with her to see if shes in good health and if they have any idea how long she has left. good luck and keep us posted.


she is a little over a year old and this is her first litter.


----------



## VickiGS

djw33wjd said:


> it is against our personal beliefs with termination however if it came to the health of the mother we would not hesitate. her name is ariel and we love her very much


are you going to take her to the vets for a proper examination?


----------



## simplysardonic

The 'I don't believe in abortion' opinion is anthropormorphising your animal & therefore an invalid argument. Try looking at the bigger picture & consider your cat's welfare instead of what _you_ want.



Nerner83 said:


> What a beautiful face she has!
> I'm just beginning to suspect my little lady is preganant and *plan to spend as much time on here as possible learning all I can about pregnancy, birth and kitten care so as to do the best by them.*
> Keep us posted x x


Or, as an alternative, you could as much time as possible learning about the reasons why it's a good idea to spay your poor cat & about responsible pet custodianship rather than putting her through an unnecessary pregnancy. There are already _*too many kittens being born and not enough homes for them*_, every 'accidental' litter born takes homes away from cats in rescues.

ETA: Has your cat got hair missing from her right hind leg & belly or is it just the photos?


----------



## lymorelynn

VickiGS said:


> are you going to take her to the vets for a proper examination?


To be honest a vet would not be able to give an exact due date and there would be little point in taking her at this stage unless she is showing signs of being unwell.
Has she been wormed recently? If not I would suggest that you do ask your vet for a safe wormer for pregnant cats and worm the kittens as soon as possible after birth too.


----------



## djw33wjd

lymorelynn said:


> If you have seen and felt the kittens moving for around a week then she has around a week left to go - a cat's pregnancy lasts roughly 9 weeks and movement is usually seen and felt around week 7. She does look quite large in those photos so I would say she could be due any day really. Milk does not always come in before the kittens are born.
> Do you have a safe birthing box or area for her to use set up? It needs to be somewhere quiet and draught free but easily accessible in case she needs any assistance. Line a box with puppy training pads and old sheets (towels are soft but tiny kittens can easily get their claws caught in the loops) and encourage her to go in it. You would also do well to have your vet's phone number to hand just in case.


i know collostrum comes before the milk..do they sometimes not even get collostrum until after birth or do they always get it a little before or what?
we have a box set up in our spare bedroom and she seems to really enjoy it she either sleeps in that or on our laps, we give her free reign during the day but put her in the bedroom with the door closed at night so we dont have a litter all over the house we have a 24 hour vet number at the top of our phonebook in our phone just in case


----------



## colliemerles

djw33wjd said:


> she is a little over a year old and this is her first litter.


_ok, i was asking because if shes allready had a litter she may have a better idea of what to do when it comes to the birth, if i was you i would read up as much as you can, and any questions you may have ask, as Lyn said keep your vets number at hand, incase she goes into labour out of hours and you need help. good luck keep us posted._


----------



## djw33wjd

lymorelynn said:


> To be honest a vet would not be able to give an exact due date and there would be little point in taking her at this stage unless she is showing signs of being unwell.
> Has she been wormed recently? If not I would suggest that you do ask your vet for a safe wormer for pregnant cats and worm the kittens as soon as possible after birth too.


we have already looked into the pregnancy safe wormer and plan on worming kittens as soon as we can after birth.


----------



## spid

As Lynn says she looks and sounds about 8 weeks pregnant. So another week to go. FInd a nesting area for her, watch you for her belly 'dropping' about 3 days to go, the mucus plug coming out 48 hours to go and her getting ready to give birth. She may seem to come back into call, she may get a bit narky, or overly affectionate, her tummy will begin to ripple as the kittens move into position and then each kitten is born in it's own sac and with it's own placenta. Mum should sever the cord, if she doesn't you will need to do it, and you need to make sure there is a placenta for each kitten. Encourage mum to eat them. It's quite a messy business. 

If mum is pushing for more than 20 mins, on any kitten it's off to the vets for an emergency Caesar. Make sure you have emergency supplies. Kiti-stim, Nutridrops, mum replacement milk powder, syringes for feeding, a sensitive set of scales for daily weighing, a heat pad top keep them warm. I think there is a sticky at the top of the section for anything I've missed.


----------



## we love bsh's

OP did you shave her belly . Its looks hairless.
Id put together a good 600 quid incase she needs a c section.


----------



## djw33wjd

spid said:


> As Lynn says she looks and sounds about 8 weeks pregnant. So another week to go. FInd a nesting area for her, watch you for her belly 'dropping' about 3 days to go, the mucus plug coming out 48 hours to go and her getting ready to give birth. She may seem to come back into call, she may get a bit narky, or overly affectionate, her tummy will begin to ripple as the kittens move into position and then each kitten is born in it's own sac and with it's own placenta. Mum should sever the cord, if she doesn't you will need to do it, and you need to make sure there is a placenta for each kitten. Encourage mum to eat them. It's quite a messy business.
> 
> If mum is pushing for more than 20 mins, on any kitten it's off to the vets for an emergency Caesar. Make sure you have emergency supplies. Kiti-stim, Nutridrops, mum replacement milk powder, syringes for feeding, a sensitive set of scales for daily weighing, a heat pad top keep them warm. I think there is a sticky at the top of the section for anything I've missed.


we have done quite a bit of research but there are so many variations of symptoms and everything else we thought it would be better to get more specific advice for our specific situation.


----------



## we love bsh's

simplysardonic said:


> The 'I don't believe in abortion' opinion is anthropormorphising your animal & therefore an invalid argument. Try looking at the bigger picture & consider your cat's welfare instead of what _you_ want.
> 
> Or, as an alternative, you could as much time as possible learning about the reasons why it's a good idea to spay your poor cat & about responsible pet custodianship rather than putting her through an unnecessary pregnancy. There are already _*too many kittens being born and not enough homes for them*_, every 'accidental' litter born takes homes away from cats in rescues.
> 
> *ETA: Has your cat got hair missing from her right hind leg & belly or is it just the photos?*




my thoughts too


----------



## djw33wjd

we love bsh's said:


> OP did you shave her belly . Its looks hairless.
> Id put together a good 600 quid incase she needs a c section.


quid? and no as long as we have known her she has never had much hair on her belly just peach fuzz like fur on her belly but as her belly has grown during the pregnancy the hair has gotten a little thinner on her sides where her belly is bigger as her belly has expanded


----------



## Jiskefet

It sounds to me like you are already quite well-prepared for someone who has so recently had a pregnant cat dumped on them.

I think Lynn and Spid have covered the issues at hand, so all you need to do now is keep a close eye on her and immediately ask any questions you may have. Remember there is no such thing as a stupid question.
There are several dedicated breeders who can talk you through her labour and birth. They have done so before. 

This forum has a number of experienced virtual midwives.....


----------



## spid

djw33wjd said:


> we have done quite a bit of research but there are so many variations of symptoms and everything else we thought it would be better to get more specific advice for our specific situation.


Every cat is individual. Each will do their own thing in their own way. Two things you must be aware of though - if it's more than 48 hours from the plug - it's off to the vets as the risk of infection is greatly increased and if she is pushing for more than 20 mins it's off to the vets again.


----------



## djw33wjd

so we have been watching her belly for like the past half hour and we can see the kittens plain as day and its like they are jumping around inside her


----------



## spid

djw33wjd said:


> quid? and no as long as we have known her she has never had much hair on her belly just peach fuzz like fur on her belly but as her belly has grown during the pregnancy the hair has gotten a little thinner on her sides where her belly is bigger as her belly has expanded


quid = pounds of the great British variety - an equivalent in what ever currency the country you are in operate with is what will be needed for an emergency c-section.


----------



## djw33wjd

spid said:


> Every cat is individual. Each will do their own thing in their own way. Two things you must be aware of though - if it's more than 48 hours from the plug - it's off to the vets as the risk of infection is greatly increased and if she is pushing for more than 20 mins it's off to the vets again.


i knew about the pushing thing but the 48 hour plug thing i did not know so thank you.


----------



## catcoonz

Everything has already been covered, so not much point in me repeating it all again.


----------



## djw33wjd

spid said:


> quid = pounds of the great British variety - an equivalent in what ever currency the country you are in operate with is what will be needed for an emergency c-section.


ok thank you, im from america so it would be dollars


----------



## we love bsh's

djw33wjd said:


> quid? and no as long as we have known her she has never had much hair on her belly just peach fuzz like fur on her belly but as her belly has grown during the pregnancy the hair has gotten a little thinner on her sides where her belly is bigger as her belly has expanded


yeah quid/pound im using on screen keyboard so have no pound sign.


----------



## Jiskefet

You have a lively little family on your hands, then.......

I am expecting a story from you in the not too distant future about taking down the curtains in order to get a bunch of naughty kittens down again.... :lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler

Glad I wasn't the only one, but I thought the same and wondered if it had to do with the camera flash? But is does look like she has some fur possibly falling out. Beautiful name she has BTW.


----------



## djw33wjd

we love bsh's said:


> yeah quid/pound im using on screen keyboard so have no pound sign.


gottcha pound i would have known lol


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw33wjd said:


> ok thank you, im from america so it would be dollars


Hey fellow Yank!


----------



## Jiskefet

Toby Tyler said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one, but I thought the same and wondered if it had to do with the camera flash? But is does look like she has some fur possibly falling out. Beautiful name she has BTW.


Beautiful name for a beautiful girl.....
I wondered about the fur, too.
And about her age, too....
She looked a bit younger to me, such a sweet little face.... but it is hard to tell just from a photograph. Is she rather small, or is it just the way the picture was taken?


----------



## djw33wjd

Jiskefet said:


> You have a lively little family on your hands, then.......
> 
> I am expecting a story from you in the not too distant future about taking down the curtains in order to get a bunch of naughty kittens down again.... :lol:


well we have a high fi cat tree (ill post a pic of it) so hopefully they will climb on that and not curtains lol


----------



## gskinner123

I can see her tummy is very bald which, though I've never seen this in a pregnant cat, I guess can happen as a result of extra shedding of hair close to giving birth. But her fur is terribly sparse along the whole of her side/flank we can see in the photo. Is this normal for her?


----------



## djw33wjd

Jiskefet said:


> Beautiful name for a beautiful girl.....
> I wondered about the fur, too.
> And about her age, too....
> She looked a bit younger to me, such a sweet little face.... but it is hard to tell just from a photograph. Is she rather small, or is it just the way the picture was taken?


she is pretty petite other than her belly lol


----------



## simplysardonic

Jiskefet said:


> Beautiful name for a beautiful girl.....
> I wondered about the fur, too.
> And about her age, too....
> She looked a bit younger to me, such a sweet little face.... but it is hard to tell just from a photograph. *Is she rather small, or is it just the way the picture was taken?*


I wondered this too, I have a 9 month old Justa who's a similar colour & she looks bigger than the cat in the photos.


----------



## djw33wjd

gskinner123 said:


> I can see her tummy is very bald which, though I've never seen this in a pregnant cat, I guess can happen as a result of extra shedding of hair close to giving birth. But her fur is terribly sparse along the whole of her side/flank we can see in the photo. Is this normal for her?


like i said as long as weve known her shes hardly had any hair on her belly and since the pregnancy its gotten thinned out on the side but i think it might have always been like that on the side there but now that the skin is stretched out there its more noticeable


----------



## Jiskefet

It might be a sign she is not in the best of health, or has had a period in which she was not, possibly in her first months. It might explain why she is so small, too, though some cats are simply bigger than others...

How sure are you about her age? Dit you know her when she was still with her previous owner, or don't you have anything to go on except for what you have been told?

Have you taken her to a vet since you got her, and if so, did he confirm her age?


----------



## Toby Tyler

After she delivers and has had a chance to recuperate, the fur issue is something I personally would look into.

Also, she was potentially/very likely exposed to disease if she mated with a stray/feral/un-vaccinated tom. 

You will want to make sure she is current on all her shots and be aware of the possibility that she could have been exposed to some very serious diseases. May want to know that so you can proceed appropriately if that is the case.


----------



## djw33wjd

Jiskefet said:


> It might be a sign she is not in the best of health, or has had a period in which she was not, possibly in her first months. It might explain why she is so small, too, though some cats are simply bigger than others...
> 
> How sure are you about her age? Dit you know her when she was still with her previous owner, or don't you have anything to go on except for what you have been told?
> 
> Have you taken her to a vet since you got her, and if so, did he confirm her age?


my fiance went with our friends the day they got her when she was 6 weeks even then she didn't have much hair on her belly, from my understanding they had taken her to the vet and got a clean bill of health


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> After she delivers and has had a chance to recuperate, the fur issue is something I personally would look into.
> 
> Also, she was potentially/very likely exposed to disease if she mated with a stray/feral/un-vaccinated tom.
> 
> You will want to make sure she is current on all her shots and be aware of the possibility that she could have been exposed to some very serious diseases. May want to know that so you can proceed appropriately if that is the case.


we are not at all sure about the dad but we think after the kittens are born and everything we will take them all in for a checkup


----------



## chloe1975

If you can feel the kittens move and see them anything from 7 weeks, she looks about 8 weeks but obviously we don't know how many she has in there. Everything else has pretty much been covered by everyone else. You might need a thick skin for comments about 'accidental litters' but you already know you already know she would have been best neutered so whats done is done as far as i'm concerned.

if she is a year or more she is unlikely to have problems giving birth but keep the vets number to hand. Pushing for a longtime is a no-no so get to the vet although it doesn't always result in a c-section sometimes an injection to stimulate her will be enough in my experience.

I wondered if the lack of fur could be due to previous flea allergy? We have an old short hair who suffers with all sorts of allergies including to washing powder and her fur used to fall out before it was controlled?

There are loads of people on here who can help with birth (virtually) if you need support.


----------



## djw33wjd

here is a pic of the cat tree


----------



## djw33wjd

im also in the process of posting some videos on youtube of the kittens moving around inside and ill post the links here


----------



## djw33wjd

Kittens moving inside mama - YouTube

Kittens moving inside mama 2 - YouTube

here are the two youtube links 
let me know what you think?


----------



## we love bsh's

djw33wjd said:


> Kittens moving inside mama - YouTube
> 
> Kittens moving inside mama 2 - YouTube
> 
> here are the two youtube links
> let me know what you think?


wow very clear,i dont think youv got long left.


----------



## Jiskefet

djw33wjd said:


> my fiance went with our friends the day they got her when she was 6 weeks even then she didn't have much hair on her belly, from my understanding they had taken her to the vet and got a clean bill of health


THat may be the reason she is so small, 6 weeks is very young to be away from her mother. She should have stayed with her for another 6 weeks at least....

Though my Xena was found wandering motherless at a campsite at 6 weeks, and though she took a bit longer to grow to her full stature, she is a big, healthy cat.


----------



## Toby Tyler

Thanks, it does give a better picture (love that blankie ) It also shows more of her thinning fur, which can be due to any of the things mentioned. 

Make sure you got some coffee on hand and keep us posted. 

And I think the quid meant a few hundred.  , but fingers crossed you won't need it.


----------



## cats galore

Toby Tyler said:


> Thanks, it does give a better picture (love that blankie ) It also shows more of her thinning fur, which can be due to any of the things mentioned.
> 
> Make sure you got some coffee on hand and keep us posted.
> 
> And I think the quid meant a few hundred.  , but fingers crossed you won't need it.


a quid means a pound


----------



## djw33wjd

so after the video and everything do you guys think she has a week left or less or what you guys think?


----------



## we love bsh's

djw33wjd said:


> so after the video and everything do you guys think she has a week left or less or what you guys think?


how longs a piece of string  id imagine around a week wait and see


----------



## Jiskefet

Well, I have never had a pregnant cat, but if the breeders say they start moving at about 7 weeks, and get born at about 9 weeks, she would indeed have a week or less to go.


----------



## Toby Tyler

cats galore said:


> a quid means a pound


well dang if I know what the heck a quid is either :biggrin: But it occurs to me it rhymes with Spid!


----------



## we love bsh's

Toby Tyler said:


> well dang if I know what the heck a quid is either :biggrin: But it occurs to me it rhymes with Spid!


lol whats dang mean then


----------



## OrientalSlave

cats galore said:


> a quid means a pound


A £ money pound, not a pound of weight!


----------



## Toby Tyler

we love bsh's said:


> lol whats dang mean then


hahaha, it's Yank slang for darn or damn.  Heck is hell.


----------



## simplysardonic

we love bsh's said:


> lol whats dang mean then


I think it means 'blast' or 'flippin' heck' or 'oh b*gger' in American but I could be wrong.

I remember many moons ago a thread about Britishisms & Americanisms


----------



## loubyfrog

I hope Mums birth goes smoothly for you all and that all her babies are healthy and strong 

In the first set of photos,has your cat got a claw cap on one of her front paws or is it my eyes seeing things?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Yet another pregnant cat. This could have all been prevented if somebody had bothered to spay the cat (not directed at OP).

Haven't read the whole thread, have you been to the vets or not?

Gorgeous Cat


----------



## Chiantina

A quid is like a buck! So you would talk about 100 dollars/bucks or 100 pounds/quid.

To me (and I have a good few American friends!) the nearest translation for dang is bugger!


----------



## OrientalSlave

Chiantina said:


> A quid is like a buck!
> <snip>


I would feel short-changed if I got a buck for a quid. I'd expect a buck and a half for my quid!


----------



## djw33wjd

loubyfrog said:


> In the first set of photos,has your cat got a claw cap on one of her front paws or is it my eyes seeing things?


lol yes she started out with all front claws capped but she chewed all but one off lol we find them randomly laying on the floor all over the house. but they are more humane and cheaper than getting them declawed :biggrin:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

djw33wjd said:


> lol yes she started out with all front claws capped but she chewed all but one off lol we find them randomly laying on the floor all over the house. but they are more humane and cheaper than getting them declawed :biggrin:


Oh is she a bit of a scratcher then? Sometimes just keeping them constantly trim minimizes the damage when they scratch?


----------



## cats galore

djw33wjd said:


> lol yes she started out with all front claws capped but she chewed all but one off lol we find them randomly laying on the floor all over the house. but they are more humane and cheaper than getting them declawed :biggrin:


i don't mean to sound horrible but why would you want to put those on her? i couldn't imagine putting any on any of my cats - but each to their own i suppose


----------



## Chiantina

OrientalSlave said:


> I would feel short-changed if I got a buck for a quid. I'd expect a buck and a half for my quid!


Purely in terms of the language rather than the maths!! Or math!!


----------



## Toby Tyler

cats galore said:


> i don't mean to sound horrible but why would you want to put those on her? i couldn't imagine putting any on any of my cats - but each to their own i suppose


I didn't notice but aren't they soft paws or something similar? They are far more humane than de-clawing, which is still sadly done in the US except in more progressive cities where it's been banned.

I used them on Cricket when he was very young. He didn't seem to mind. Then he got used to using the scratching post and never needed them after a month or so. I trim all three of my cats 1x per week and they are used to having it done and don't complain.

OP, you do have a nice scratching post for her I see.


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw33wjd said:


> but they are more humane and cheaper than getting them declawed :biggrin:


I implore you not to even consider that. It is banned in many countries and some more progressive US cities.


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> I didn't notice but aren't they soft paws or something similar? They are far more humane than de-clawing, which is still sadly done in the US except in more progressive cities where it's been banned.
> 
> I used them on Cricket when he was very young. He didn't seem to mind. Then he got used to using the scratching post and never needed them after a month or so. I trim all three of my cats 1x per week and they are used to having it done and don't complain.
> 
> OP, you do have a nice scratching post for her I see.


yes our other cats use the scatching posts and not the furniture but ariel still tries to scatch furniture thats why we used kitty caps but once she gets used to using the scatching posts and not the furniture she will no longer need them.


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> I implore you not to even consider that. It is banned in many countries and some more progressive US cities.


im not considering it that is why we are using the kitty caps til she gets used to the scratching post


----------



## cats galore

i don't know if cats scratch more during pregnancy but i know tabitha used to scratch really badly while she was. since having the kittens she calmed down a lot with it


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw33wjd said:


> im not considering it that is why we are using the kitty caps til she gets used to the scratching post


Awesome! Good for you! :thumbup1:


----------



## chloe1975

djw33wjd said:


> yes our other cats use the scatching posts and not the furniture but ariel still tries to scatch furniture thats why we used kitty caps but once she gets used to using the scatching posts and not the furniture she will no longer need them.


We gave up on nice furniture when we had our cats, it was much less stressful lol


----------



## cats galore

chloe1975 said:


> We gave up on nice furniture when we had our cats, it was much less stressful lol


Same here. Also wallpaper is wrecked now - but i'd rather that than be without my cats


----------



## cats galore

Anyway, sorry to have gone off subject. How's your girl doing now.


----------



## Toby Tyler

cats galore said:


> Anyway, sorry to have gone off subject. How's your girl doing now.


I'm very glad you did because it gave me a chance to blab about de-clawing. :biggrin:

A very educational thread indeed.  Both with the spay/neuter message as well as a chance to touch on the atrocity of de-clawing in the US.

But yes, how is Ariel doing now?


----------



## Chiantina

Toby Tyler said:


> A very educational thread indeed.  Both with the spay/neuter message as well as a chance to touch on the atrocity of de-clawing in the US.


Hear hear!! But quite right, OP, how is Ariel?!?!


----------



## djw33wjd

sorry everyone been off the computer for awhile she went in to her nesting box and is sleeping took her temp a while ago and it seems to be going up a little each time now it is 101.1 so idk whats up with that but anyways she seems to be doing alright kittens are still moving wildly and occasionally wake her up, ill be off the computer for awhile got things to do but will get back on and will definately keep you all updated.:biggrin:


----------



## Toby Tyler

101.1 F is what her normal temperature should be, give or take a few degrees. It will vary based on activity level, stress, etc.

If her temperature goes much over 102.5 then you need to call the vet.


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> 101.1 F is what her normal temperature should be, give or take a few degrees. It will vary based on activity level, stress, etc.
> 
> If her temperature goes much over 102.5 then you need to call the vet.


were not sure what her normal temp is because we just started taking her temp a couple days ago, it seems to be around 100 but we dont know for sure..is there like a certain degree it needs to get to for the whole below 100 usually means birth in 24 hours thing?


----------



## Toby Tyler

Normally, any thing _less than_ 100.0 F. would be reason to notify your vet immediately. (except in her small kittens). 101.0 - 102.5 F. is considered normal.

Try not to take her temp. to often. It will fluctuate and it is a bit stressful for a lot of kitties, I imagine especially if they are uncomfortable to begin with.

That said I don't know how a cats temperature predicts imminent birth. I know a lot about cats, but not so much about labor and delivery.


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> Normally, any thing _less than_ 100.0 F. would be reason to notify your vet immediately. (except in her small kittens). 101.0 - 102.5 F. is considered normal.
> 
> Try not to take her temp. to often. It will fluctuate and it is a bit stressful for a lot of kitties, I imagine especially if they are uncomfortable to begin with.
> 
> That said I don't know how a cats temperature predicts imminent birth. I know a lot about cats, but not so much about labor and delivery.


well from what ive read online a pregnant cats temp drops below 100 and stays under 100 it means that she will most likely give birth within 24 hours but i have no idea for sure if thats true or not so if any of you know for sure id love to know lol


----------



## Toby Tyler

You are correct, it might go down as far as 98. F. A helpful link I just found....

Cat Pregnancy


----------



## spotty cats

There's really no need to stress a pregnant cat by taking their temp, she'll have them when she's ready 
And if you've not been shown how to correctly take her temp by a vet you could actually harm her.

C-Sections over here cost $1,000 (double if at the ER vet), I imagine it would be similar in the US. Google search showed in 2009 the average cost was $700US


----------



## Toby Tyler

spotty cats said:


> There's really no need to stress a pregnant cat by taking their temp, she'll have them when she's ready
> And if you've not been shown how to correctly take her temp by a vet you could actually harm her.
> 
> C-Sections over here cost $1,000 (double if at the ER vet), I imagine it would be similar in the US. Google search showed in 2009 the average cost was $700US


Never had a C-Section, but have had ER vet visits. You are looking at approx. $2500. with 2 zeros behind it just to walk in the door.  And that was over 15 years ago! You might want to check just so you are prepared in the event you do need a C-Section.

We don't typically carry pet insurance in the US. although it is available. Everything is 100% out of pocket. An emergency fund is highly recommended.

Is your vet located nearby? I am in Colorado btw.


----------



## spotty cats

Toby Tyler said:


> We don't typically carry pet insurance in the US. although it is available. Everything is 100% out of pocket. An emergency fund is highly recommended.


Similar over here, insurance just isn't worth it for many cats. And they don't cover breeding cats, I can only assume that's including moggies who breed.
Better off with a pet bank account.


----------



## cats galore

any news on ariel today?


----------



## VickiGS

lymorelynn said:


> *To be honest a vet would not be able to give an exact due date and there would be little point in taking her at this stage unless she is showing signs of being unwell*.
> Has she been wormed recently? If not I would suggest that you do ask your vet for a safe wormer for pregnant cats and worm the kittens as soon as possible after birth too.


Maybe not, but they are vets & would be able to give a rough guide. Plus, they can offer help & advice, as I also put in my post


----------



## cats galore

VickiGS said:


> Maybe not, but they are vets & would be able to give a rough guide. Plus, they can offer help & advice, as I also put in my post


i think at such a late stage in pregnancy taking her to the vets would potentialy be very stressful and cause more harm than good. i personally would only take her if she is ill to save the risk of stress


----------



## chloe1975

cats galore said:


> i think at such a late stage in pregnancy taking her to the vets would potentialy be very stressful and cause more harm than good. i personally would only take her if she is ill to save the risk of stress


i agree as long as she seems healthy, is eating and drinking normally and kittens are moving there is no need to see a vet. A trip to the vets is stressful for cats and you don't really want to stress a pregnant cat out. Also i would not keep taking her temp. She will give birth when she's ready.


----------



## djw33wjd

ok so i think she might have dropped, when she is standing up and you look at her from top view you can barely tell shes pregnant her sides barely come out but when you look from bottom bam theres a belly lol


----------



## cats galore

definitely sounds like she has dropped. not long now then


----------



## catcoonz

Cant you just leave the poor girl to rest and stop messing around with her.
Kittens will arrive when they are ready.


----------



## tigerboo

I agree with cc your just going to stress her out.


----------



## djw33wjd

catcoonz said:


> Cant you just leave the poor girl to rest and stop messing around with her.
> Kittens will arrive when they are ready.


you know what if your gonna be like that get off my thread i didnt do anything to her other than look at her from the top view, and yes that is so stressful when im not even touching her...either stop saying im doing something sooo wrong when im not even touching her or get off my thread


----------



## cats galore

djw33wjd said:


> you know what if your gonna be like that get off my thread i didnt do anything to her other than look at her from the top view, and yes that is so stressful when im not even touching her...either stop saying im doing something sooo wrong when im not even touching her or get off my thread


i think you will find that catcoonz is referring to you taking her temp so often


----------



## djw33wjd

cats galore said:


> i think you will find that catcoonz is referring to you taking her temp so often


i usually do it once a day and one day i did it twice because it was under 100 and we called our vet and he recommended we do it so if thats the case please stop talking about it im not doing it more than any website or vet tells me too and to be quite honest she doesn't even really mind when we do it so please just stop


----------



## spid

Seriously, you need to calm down. Everyone on here has been very nice to you and given you loads of advice. CC has an awful amount of experience and has been the best virtual midwife there is on this forum. If you don't like what she is saying you are probably shooting yourself in the foot as, I for one, will be off and gone - she will be lovely and stay around anyway. 

You should see some of the comments that can fly around here on the subject of 'accidental' pregnancies. Personally I wouldn't take a cats temperature either, it's not reliably accurate and you just get yourselves and the cat stressed for no reason. Add to that the possibility of introducing infection, why would you bother? The cat will give birth when it's ready. 

And this is a PUBLIC forum, not YOUR thread. Anyone is able to post on it, you don't control it. CC has the best of yours and the cats interests at heart, if you don't like what she says just ignore it. And yes, I will jump to the defence of a very nice person.


----------



## tigerboo

I think you wanna get off yout high horse and back off cc she is one of the most respected members on this forum.


----------



## tigerboo

spid said:


> Seriously, you need to calm down. Everyone on here has been very nice to you and given you loads of advice. CC has an awful amount of experience and has been the best virtual midwife there is on this forum. If you don't like what she is saying you are probably shooting yourself in the foot as, I for one, will be off and gone - she will be lovely and stay around anyway.
> 
> You should see some of the comments that can fly around here on the subject of 'accidental' pregnancies. Personally I wouldn't take a cats temperature either, it's not reliably accurate and you just get yourselves and the cat stressed for no reason. Add to that the possibility of introducing infection, why would you bother? The cat will give birth when it's ready.
> 
> And this is a PUBLIC forum, not YOUR thread. Anyone is able to post on it, you don't control it. CC has the best of yours and the cats interests at heart, if you don't like what she says just ignore it. And yes, I will jump to the defence of a very nice person.


I agree with everything spid has said


----------



## djw33wjd

i just dont feel like being harassed for something that was recommended by a vet


----------



## tigerboo

I just think its time to leave her alone especially as you said shes dropped the last thing she wants is her temp being taken every day.


----------



## GingerJasper

tigerboo said:


> I think you wanna get off yout high horse and back off cc she is one of the most respected members on this forum.


It seems that so many people come on here looking for help and are grateful when they get it but if 1 comment is made they don't agree with they are (not always politely) asked to leave.

Back off CC as she will stay on here to check the threads out of care and concern for your pregnant cat. She will give advice for any problems you have with the birth even if you have been disagreeable to her.

I suggest you apologise very quickly and accept any advice or suggestions she gives you. As was said before this is an OPEN forum you have to take all suggestions you get whether you agree with them or not.


----------



## djw33wjd

and i havne't taken her temp today and i dont plan on it because of the fact that shes dropped and i now know its gonna be soon but i talked to a vet and he said that if i couldn't notice any other signs of impending labor that would be a good way to get an idea of when she would have them and im getting harassed for that however i dont plan on doing it anymore because of the fact that shes dropped.


----------



## tigerboo

I know my cat would hate me if i took her temp every day i feel sorry for yours.


----------



## djw33wjd

GingerJasper said:


> It seems that so many people come on here looking for help and are grateful when they get it but if 1 comment is made they don't agree with they are (not always politely) asked to leave.
> 
> Back off CC as she will stay on here to check the threads out of care and concern for your pregnant cat. She will give advice for any problems you have with the birth even if you have been disagreeable to her.
> 
> I suggest you apologise very quickly and accept any advice or suggestions she gives you. As was said before this is an OPEN forum you have to take all suggestions you get whether you agree with them or not.


i will not apologize as it was a vet recommended thing however i do appreciate all advice that everyone has given me i am however sorry if i went a little overboard but i just think a vets advice should be taken but i do appreciate everything you have all done.


----------



## spid

It CAN be an indicator but it often ISN'T accurate, which is why most of us don't bother - Carly does do it but she is visually impaired and so can't see the other signs in the same way.

I don't think people want you to apologise for taking the cats temperature - but for jumping on CCC in that way.


----------



## tigerboo

Lets just hope your girl has a safe labour i cant really add no more.


----------



## GingerJasper

Thanks for the clarification and apology. Of course we all take the vets advice as I often say to mine she has the degree I don't, I only have google and of course all the helpful people on here.

Now that silliness is over back to looking after your lovely pregnant kitty.


----------



## djw33wjd

tigerboo said:


> Lets just hope your girl has a safe labour i cant really add no more.


we hope she does too and hopefully it is soon so we can stop worrying about it all


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

It's best to just observe from now on, to make sure she's okay and look for signs 

What other behaviours is she exhibiting?


----------



## djw33wjd

SamanthaGoosey said:


> It's best to just observe from now on, to make sure she's okay and look for signs
> 
> What other behaviours is she exhibiting?


nesting a little, 
seperation anxiety 
very affectionate
more vocal but not constantly just occasionally
a little restless but not bad
and motherly instincts..she keeps following our younger cat and trying to clean her and be affectionate to her and just be her mother lol


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

djw33wjd said:


> nesting a little,
> seperation anxiety
> very affectionate
> more vocal but not constantly just occasionally
> a little restless but not bad
> and motherly instincts..she keeps following our younger cat and trying to clean her and be affectionate to her and just be her mother lol


Ah, well the signs are there, how often does she visit her nesting box and what does she do when she gets in? how's her appetite?


----------



## djw33wjd

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Ah, well the signs are there, how often does she visit her nesting box and what does she do when she gets in? how's her appetite?


appetite: not eating as much as she normally does
nesting box: whenever shes not laying beside one of us she is in the nesting box and usually just licks herself and goes to sleep


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

djw33wjd said:


> appetite: not eating as much as she normally does
> nesting box: whenever shes not laying beside one of us she is in the nesting box and usually just licks herself and goes to sleep


Alrighty, keep an eye on her, no idea how long it might be now but you don't want to risk leaving her for even 10 minutes.

Get comfy, confine her to one quiet room without the other cats, with her litter tray, nesting box, food and water and preferably somewhere where she can't get into nooks and crannies.

Let us know if anything else happens


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

She sounds close to labor. Will keep watching this thread!


----------



## catcoonz

djw33wjd said:


> you know what if your gonna be like that get off my thread i didnt do anything to her other than look at her from the top view, and yes that is so stressful when im not even touching her...either stop saying im doing something sooo wrong when im not even touching her or get off my thread


Firstly you keep messing around with her by taking her temperature, this could pass on infection and stress your cat.

I will not get off your thread when a pregnant cat may need my advise later during labour and help with feeding kittens. I am here to give advise to ensure the safe arrival of kittens, i do not care about you, or your feelings of what i have to post, i only care for your CAT and KITTENS.

I dont know if this is your first experience of kittening, all i will say is i have been through this many times and know the first signs of a cat needing urgent veterinary attention.

Ignore me if you wish, but i will continue to post on this thread.

People on this forum help others, it may be in your cats best interests to be a little more considerate now at this time, after the safe arrival you can do what you wish.


----------



## tigerboo

catcoonz said:


> Firstly you keep messing around with her by taking her temperature, this could pass on infection and stress your cat.
> 
> I will not get off your thread when a pregnant cat may need my advise later during labour and help with feeding kittens. I am here to give advise to ensure the safe arrival of kittens, i do not care about you, or your feelings of what i have to post, i only care for your CAT and KITTENS.
> 
> I dont know if this is your first experience of kittening, all i will say is i have been through this many times and know the first signs of a cat needing urgent veterinary attention.
> 
> Ignore me if you wish, but i will continue to post on this thread.
> 
> People on this forum help others, it may be in your cats best interests to be a little more considerate now at t
> his time, after the safe arrival you can do what you wish.


Couldnt of said it better myself


----------



## Jiskefet

djw33wjd said:


> i just dont feel like being harassed for something that was recommended by a vet


You are not being harrassed at all.

I walked away from this thread when I read your attack on CC because I was absolutley livid and I would most certainly have got myself banned if I had voiced my thoughts.

I know that CC, being the lovely, caring person she is, will hang around and help you, if only for the sake of the cat, and I admire her for that. 
But you DO owe her an apology.

'My vet told me so' is no reason to lash out at someone like that,, and to tell you the truth, if my vet ordered me to take her temp every day he wouldn't be my vet much longer. 
These ladies have more experience with cats giving birth than most vets will acquire in 10 lifetimes, and if anyone can talk you through this one, it will be CC, rather than your - apparently clueless - vet.


----------



## catcoonz

It was the pic at the top hun, gave you away and remember i printed lots of pics. xx


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Jiskefet said:


> Your style of writing...
> and how well you know us for a 'newbie'...........


To be fair, i'm glad you all remember me, i've been away for a while! 



catcoonz said:


> It was the pic at the top hun, gave you away and remember i printed lots of pics. xx


Are you spying on me again Missus?  xx


----------



## Toby Tyler

catcoonz said:


> Thats your own fault hun for having a night of passion. xx


And knowing dang well what would happen since she wasn't spayed!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Are you pregnant missy?


----------



## catcoonz

What clues gave you this idea


----------



## Toby Tyler

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Oh no i'm sorry you're not so good! << Sending hot chocolate and haribo >>


Hot chockie and haribo might come right back up. Hows about soda crackers and a vomit bag?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

catcoonz said:


> What clues gave you this idea


sjkhdjfhgnjg
CONGRATULATIONS!!

How far? details please? 
Can't believe I knew nothing


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> Hot chockie and haribo might come right back up. Hows about soda crackers and a vomit bag?


Tell you what, i'll keep the hot chocolate and haribo and send her toast and anti-sickness tablets


----------



## Toby Tyler

Well, at least share the good stuff ...


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> Well, at least share then...


Of course!!
To be honest, I hate hot chocolate so you can take all of that


----------



## catcoonz

Pass the hot choccy over here then.

Ok, stupid question but does a mobile number in uk work in america? ( i know, im stupid but cant know everything).


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

catcoonz said:


> Pass the hot choccy over here then.
> 
> Ok, stupid question but does a mobile number in uk work in america? ( i know, im stupid but cant know everything).


*hands over hot chocolate*

As to your phone question, how about... GOOGLE?


----------



## djw33wjd

catcoonz said:


> Pass the hot choccy over here then.
> 
> Ok, stupid question but does a mobile number in uk work in america? ( i know, im stupid but cant know everything).


if your stupid im even more stupid cause i dont fully understand the question lol


----------



## we love bsh's

Toby Tyler said:


> Hot chockie and haribo might come right back up. Hows about soda crackers and a vomit bag?


ooh perfect :thumbup1:

cc i dont know about the passion really bish bash bosh over and out :lol:

YM..yep


----------



## cats galore

i suppose it will cost a lot more for the call but would think it will work


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

we love bsh's said:


> ooh perfect :thumbup1:
> 
> cc i dont know about the passion really bish bash bosh over and out :lol:
> 
> YM..yep


CONGRATULATIONSSSSSS :cornut:

'Bish Bash Bosh over and out' omg :lol:
Cracked me up!


----------



## we love bsh's

YorkshireMuppet said:


> sjkhdjfhgnjg
> CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> How far? details please?
> Can't believe I knew nothing


no idea tbh..couple of months-ish.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

we love bsh's said:


> no idea tbh..couple of months-ish.


Well congratulations, bump pictures are in order when you get one I think


----------



## Toby Tyler

catcoonz said:


> Pass the hot choccy over here then.
> 
> Ok, stupid question but does a mobile number in uk work in america? ( i know, im stupid but cant know everything).


Hot choccy and peppermint snapps for me pwease 

Don't have a cell phone, but do have an international call plan on my land line, so I could call your mobile and it would be free. 

You my dear are far from stupid.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> YorkshireMuppet you're amazing and I love you very much and I want to sell you an aeroplane for 50p


Aw thanks TT


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> Pass the hot choccy over here then.
> 
> Ok, stupid question but does a mobile number in uk work in america? ( i know, im stupid but cant know everything).


To call or text someone in America you have to add +1 or 001 in front of the number and to call or text someone in the UK you have to add +44 in front of the number


----------



## Toby Tyler

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Aw thanks TT


How many *quid* would that be then?

We could be on this thread for the long haul. Sorry for the _somewhat_ off topic humour, but we all need it sometimes!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> How many *quid* would that be then?
> 
> We could be on this thread for the long haul. Sorry for the _somewhat_ off topic humour, but we all need it sometimes!


*0 QUID*
You offered me that aeroplane fair and square for 50p!

Oh this thread will be everlasting knowing us lot


----------



## we love bsh's

Toby Tyler said:


> How many *quid* would that be then?
> 
> We could be on this thread for the long haul. Sorry for the _somewhat_ off topic humour, but we all need it sometimes!


half a quid


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

we love bsh's said:


> half a quid


What's with the 'quid' talk?


----------



## we love bsh's

YorkshireMuppet said:


> What's with the 'quid' talk?


i dont have a quid sign cause using online keyboard...booo.So said quid other day,tt learnt a new word.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

we love bsh's said:


> i dont have a quid sign cause using online keyboard...booo.So said quid other day,tt learnt a new word.


So are we now to say, so many _Quid_?


----------



## Toby Tyler

we love bsh's said:


> i dont have a quid sign cause using online keyboard...booo.So said quid other day,tt learnt a new word.


You know me with new words like numpty and such! :biggrin: Plus you also learnt what dang meant so there!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> You know me with new words like numpty and such! :biggrin: Plus you also learnt what dang meant so there!


DANG MEANS DAMMIT?
Does it not?


----------



## lymorelynn

Toby Tyler said:


> You know me with new words like numpty and such! :biggrin: Plus you also learnt what dang meant so there!


Quid pro quo


----------



## we love bsh's

Toby Tyler said:


> You know me with new words like numpty and such! :biggrin: Plus you also learnt what dang meant so there!


he he i know iv forgot again now  please remind me.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

we love bsh's said:


> he he i know iv forgot again now  please remind me.


Memory of a wall?


----------



## Toby Tyler

YorkshireMuppet said:


> DANG MEANS DAMMIT?
> Does it not?


LOL....well missy you may just need to stop butting in line and go back to the beginning of the thread to find out! :hand:


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> LOL....well missy you may just need to stop butting in line and go back to the beginning of the thread to find out! :hand:


IT DOESN'T?
Does it mean Poop?


----------



## Toby Tyler

Ahem....*trying not to laugh out loud so loudly because Ariel needs her rest...now that her bum is off limits for the moment. :biggrin:

How is she?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> Ahem....*trying not to laugh out loud so loudly because Ariel needs her rest...now that her bum is off limits for the moment. :biggrin:
> 
> How is she?


Is that another no? Shall I use my good friend Google? :lol:


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> Ahem....*trying not to laugh out loud so loudly because Ariel needs her rest...now that her bum is off limits for the moment. :biggrin:
> 
> How is she?


she seems to be really restless like no matter what she does she cant sleep for any amount of time and shes getting more vocal and calling out to us to come to her


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> she seems to be really restless like no matter what she does she cant sleep for any amount of time and shes getting more vocal and calling out to us to come to her


Poor Ariel 
I say kittens in no time


----------



## Toby Tyler

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Is that another no? Shall I use my good friend Google? :lol:


To me it's just a catch all slang term, someone mentioned 'bugger' being the UK equivalent...

dang - definition of dang by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

Now I'm off to do the wang dang doodle....


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> To me it's just a catch all slang term, someone mentioned 'bugger' being the UK equivalent...
> 
> dang - definition of dang by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> Now I'm off to do the wang dang doodle....


Well I got something to do with India and 'Damn' which I said.. GODDDD


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw33wjd said:


> she seems to be really restless like no matter what she does she cant sleep for any amount of time and shes getting more vocal and calling out to us to come to her


So do you have everything you need? Nutri drops, syringes, heating pads, etc? Do you have a laptop so you can be near her birthing box?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Aww  it's the calling part that really tugs on my heart strings to begin with and then when they start pushing, I feel like saying "No! Stop! I'll do it for you!" but I can't 

I know when it's Mrs Krispy's turn, I'll just be focussing on the fact that she'll never have to go through it again. She's a tough cookie


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Aww  it's the calling part that really tugs on my heart strings to begin with and then when they start pushing, I feel like saying "No! Stop! I'll do it for you!" but I can't
> 
> I know when it's Mrs Krispy's turn, I'll just be focussing on the fact that she'll never have to go through it again. She's a tough cookie


She'll be absolutely fine, because I will be your birthing partner 
pretty please with *10 *cherries on top?


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> So do you have everything you need? Nutri drops, syringes, heating pads, etc? Do you have a laptop so you can be near her birthing box?


i have everything but nutri drops...are they a requirement? if so where could i get them?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

YorkshireMuppet said:


> She'll be absolutely fine, because I will be your birthing partner
> pretty please with *10 *cherries on top?


Of course  but, first you're going to have to post some new pics of the gorgeous Shadow


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Of course  but, first you're going to have to post some new pics of the gorgeous Shadow


:cornut: :cornut:  
*Gets camera out*
''COME HERE SHADOW, SIT STILL YOU DEMON''

:lol:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

djw33wjd said:


> i have everything but nutri drops...are they a requirement? if so where could i get them?


It's a nutritional supplement just incase she rejects one of the kittens or one is weaker than the rest. You'll need to get this ASAP as when you see the signs you gotta act fast.


----------



## Jansheff

Can't you skype instead of use phones. Would be cheaper wouldn't it?


----------



## Toby Tyler

Don't know if you can order directly, but your vet should have them...good to have on for the kittens as well 

The Benefits of Pet Nutri-Drops by Revival Animal Health


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> Don't know if you can order directly, but your vet should have them...good to have on for the kittens as well
> 
> The Benefits of Pet Nutri-Drops by Revival Animal Health


ok i will see about getting some asap


----------



## Toby Tyler

SamanthaGoosey said:


> It's a nutritional supplement just incase she rejects one of the kittens or one is weaker than the rest. You'll need to get this ASAP as when you see the signs you gotta act fast.


Also can benefit mum, especially if it's a prolonged labour.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Shadow photo's 




























Sorry for crap quality, blackberry's are naff! 

I'm going to play on Sims now so i'll check back later!! Love y'all  x x x


----------



## OrientalSlave

I could be cynical and suggest it's a very expensive way to buy sugar water...


----------



## Toby Tyler

It is more than sugar water and has other nutrients, but sugar water would work.

What are the proportions of sugar to water. I assume you boil it first?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Shadow photo's
> 
> Sorry for crap quality, blackberry's are naff!
> 
> I'm going to play on Sims now so i'll check back later!! Love y'all  x x x


Ahh! That face  :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

OrientalSlave said:


> I could be cynical and suggest it's a very expensive way to buy sugar water...





Toby Tyler said:


> It is more than sugar water and has other nutrients, but sugar water would work.
> 
> What are the proportions of sugar to water. I assume you boil it first?


I have yet to buy the nutrient drops as we're visiting the vets on Monday, would it be okay if we make sugar water instead then?


----------



## we love bsh's

SamanthaGoosey said:


> I have yet to buy the nutrient drops as we're visiting the vets on Monday, would it be okay if we make sugar water instead then?


It does do the trick iv tried it.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

we love bsh's said:


> It does do the trick iv tried it.


How do you make it?  Do you dissolve it in boiling water and then let it cool to room temperature?

Oh by the way, the kittens have started moving today  and she's eating like a horse!


----------



## Toby Tyler

Alrighty then, so what is the _secret recipe for sugar water_??? How much sugar to how much water? All I know it's 1 part sugar to 4 part water boiled for one minute for hummingbirds.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Unlucky guys, Sammy has returned


----------



## Toby Tyler

.... sorry, really meant what is the _dang_ secret recipe?????


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

I've always wanted to know what the Crabby Patty Secret Formula was!! 









Any Spongebob fans here?


----------



## djw33wjd

YorkshireMuppet said:


> I've always wanted to know what the Crabby Patty Secret Formula was!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Spongebob fans here?


love it lol


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> love it lol


I'm a bit of a spongebob addict tbh


----------



## spid

100 mls of water to 1 teaspoon of sugar (I think)


----------



## OrientalSlave

Toby Tyler said:


> Alrighty then, so what is the _secret recipe for sugar water_??? How much sugar to how much water? All I know it's 1 part sugar to 4 part water boiled for one minute for hummingbirds.


For hummingbirds I believe it's replacing nectar so will be pretty strong and syrupy. And how come you are lucky enough to have had contact with hummingbirds? Where's the 'jealous' smiley? 

I suspect sugar water has a about the same amount of sugar as oral rehydration fluid, or maybe a little more. That's not much - it's:



> A home-made solution of one litre of plain water with 3 grams table salt (one level teaspoonful) and 18 grams common sugar (three tablespoons) can also be made.


Oral rehydration therapy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In the UK where we have a safe water supply in the tap I doubt there's any need to boil and cool the water either.

Hopefully the Nutri-drop pack indicates how strong the sugar in it is.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

This thread has completely gone off subject 
Well done Girls :lol:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

I blame you YM  although to be fair the sugar water chat could be helping the OP so it is a good thing 

Thanks OS for the link  shall be adding sugar water to my birthing kit later!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> I blame you YM  although to be fair the sugar water chat could be helping the OP so it is a good thing
> 
> Thanks OS for the link  shall be adding sugar water to my birthing kit later!


Why'd you blame me missus?


----------



## Toby Tyler

OrientalSlave said:


> For hummingbirds I believe it's replacing nectar so will be pretty strong and syrupy. *And how come you are lucky enough to have had contact with hummingbirds? Where's the 'jealous' smiley? *
> 
> I suspect sugar water has a about the same amount of sugar as oral rehydration fluid, or maybe a little more. That's not much - it's:
> 
> Oral rehydration therapy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In the UK where we have a safe water supply in the tap I doubt there's any need to boil and cool the water either.
> 
> Hopefully the Nutri-drop pack indicates how strong the sugar in it is.


Searching for 'bragging' smiley, but not only do I get _tons_ of regular hummers, one year I got this one....  they say I have the best sugar water in the entire county, not to brag or anything. 

I boil the water as much to dissolve everything as to kill any pathogens since I am on a private well.

OS, all you need is your caravan and a boat across the pond


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Why'd you blame me missus?


Because I know how random you are! 



Toby Tyler said:


> Searching for 'bragging' smiley, but not only do I get _tons_ of regular hummers, one year I got this one....  they say I have the best sugar water in the entire county, not to brag or anything.
> 
> I boil the water as much to dissolve everything as to kill any pathogens since I am on a private well.
> 
> OS, all you need is your caravan and a boat across the pond


Lovely photos TT


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Because I know how random you are!


Ye know too much


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> Searching for 'bragging' smiley, but not only do I get _tons_ of regular hummers, one year I got this one....  they say I have the best sugar water in the entire county, not to brag or anything.
> 
> I boil the water as much to dissolve everything as to kill any pathogens since I am on a private well.
> 
> OS, all you need is your caravan and a boat across the pond


we get a ton of hummingbirds around here too:thumbup1:


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> we get a ton of hummingbirds around here too:thumbup1:


We had a woodpecker called 'Woody'


----------



## Toby Tyler

OrientalSlave said:


> And how come you are lucky enough to have had contact with hummingbirds?


 Because we have EVERYTHING in the USA! :001_tt2::wink5::crying:


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> Because we have EVERYTHING in the USA! :001_tt2::wink5::crying:


everything but quid lol :biggrin:


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw33wjd said:


> we get a ton of hummingbirds around here too:thumbup1:


Yup  We grew up in the same state :thumbup1: Haha, you only get one kind tho, I get 5!


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> Yup  We grew up in the same state :thumbup1: Haha, you only get one kind tho, I get 5!


well lucky you lol


----------



## Toby Tyler

YorkshireMuppet said:


> We had a woodpecker called 'Woody'


In American, 'woody' has a whole different connotation...

Now ain't this how one of these dang threads should be after all? :thumbup1:

No reason not to pass the time with humor eh?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> In American, 'woody' has a whole different connotation...
> 
> Now ain't this how one of these dang threads should be after all? :thumbup1:
> 
> No reason not to pass the time with humor eh?


A carn't understand yer accent luv
Good ol' Leeds slang


----------



## djw33wjd

toby tyler said:


> in american, 'woody' has a whole different connotation...
> 
> now ain't this how one of these dang threads should be after all? :thumbup1:
> 
> No reason not to pass the time with humor eh?


lmao very true and very very funny :d


----------



## Toby Tyler

Just wait to see the virtual midwives in proper action as they help deliver Ariels kittens....:thumbup1:


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> Just wait to see the virtual midwives in proper action as they help deliver Ariels kittens....:thumbup1:


now that were "temporarily" back on subject lol what all signs should i look for to know if shes in labor or not


----------



## Toby Tyler

She's just going to have em when she has em. Might as well hang out and let her tell you when it's time. There will be people on your thread, but try as hard as it may to just chill.  Just keep leaving her dang bum alone :biggrin:


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> She's just going to have em when she has em. Might as well hang out and let her tell you when it's time. There will be people on your thread, but try as hard as it may to just chill.  Just keep leaving her dang bum alone :biggrin:


i know that lol but i mean is there signs that will let me know that shes actually in labor?


----------



## Toby Tyler

Toby Tyler said:


> Now ain't this how one of these dang threads should be after all? :thumbup1:
> 
> No reason not to pass the time with humor eh?


But not in anyway to take away from the very serious issue of 'accidental' litters both in the US and UK. So following this thread with particular interest. :thumbup1:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

djw33wjd said:


> i know that lol but i mean is there signs that will let me know that shes actually in labor?


Firstly you need to look out for the mucus plug, (CC will probably be better at explaining this) but basically it looks like discharge and will be an off white colour. Here's an example of what this might look like, although she could easily lick this away so look for excess cleaning of the genitals.










Next will be the contractions, the stronger and closer together, the closer she is to giving birth to the kitten in the birth canal. Here's what the contractions will look like...

Pregnant Cat Having Contractions - YouTube

Then a kitten will be born in the sack, she should rip this off immediately and clean the kitten then give birth to the placenta, she'll then eat the placenta and cut off the cord at a good length for the kitten. If she doesn't do any of this then you need to do it for her, here's a good how-to video to do this carefully and properly...

How To Help Deliver Kittens - YouTube

If she doesn't give birth to the placenta as well as the kitten then she may have retained it which is dangerous so make sure she delivers one placenta for each kitten. If she doesn't, take her to the vets.

Have I missed anything?


----------



## we love bsh's

djw33wjd said:


> i know that lol but i mean is there signs that will let me know that shes actually in labor?


You may 1st see her loose plug.She may go to the litter tray quiet a lot.You may see her nesting about a day before.
When its very close you find her prob lying down breathing rappidly and purring,with a glazed look in her eyes.When pushing starts you cant miss it.
Just sit quietly by her and help if need be.
I usually get in there with a towel rubbing kitens face,usually while ther still attached,to get them breathing.


----------



## we love bsh's

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Firstly you need to look out for the mucus plug, (CC will probably be better at explaining this) but basically it looks like discharge and will be an off white colour. Here's an example of what this might look like, although she could easily lick this away so look for excess cleaning of the genitals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next will be the contractions, the stronger and closer together, the closer she is to giving birth to the kitten in the birth canal. Here's what the contractions will look like...
> 
> Pregnant Cat Having Contractions - YouTube
> 
> Then a kitten will be born in the sack, she should rip this off immediately and clean the kitten then give birth to the placenta, she'll then eat the placenta and cut off the cord at a good length for the kitten. If she doesn't do any of this then you need to do it for her, here's a good how-to video to do this carefully and properly...
> 
> How To Help Deliver Kittens - YouTube
> 
> If she doesn't give birth to the placenta as well as the kitten then she may have retained it which is dangerous so make sure she delivers one placenta for each kitten. If she doesn't, take her to the vets.
> 
> Have I missed anything?


This is what happens when you use online keyboard..someone gets there b4 ya


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

we love bsh's said:


> This is what happens when you use online keyboard..someone gets there b4 ya


Haha  but what I provide in speed, you provide in experience  as I wouldn't have had any idea about giving them a good rub immediately to help them start breathing, I probably would've waited a little while but I know better now


----------



## Toby Tyler

Yeah, thanks for the warning on that one. Was just enjoying my hot chocky and haribo.


----------



## we love bsh's

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Haha  but what I provide in speed, you provide in experience  as I wouldn't have had any idea about giving them a good rub immediately to help them start breathing, I probably would've waited a little while but I know better now


Oh yes be nice and rough get them squeeking.keep wiping the nose they will sneeze mucus out.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Yeah, thanks for the warning on that one. Was just enjoying my hot chocky and haribo.


Sorry TT  *goes to make TT another hot chocolate* 



we love bsh's said:


> Oh yes be nice and rough get them squeeking.keep wiping the nose they will sneeze mucus out.


Thanks WLBSH  yours and CC's knowledge is priceless!  Think we all appreciate it a hell of a lot in times like these


----------



## djw33wjd

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Firstly you need to look out for the mucus plug, (CC will probably be better at explaining this) but basically it looks like discharge and will be an off white colour. Here's an example of what this might look like, although she could easily lick this away so look for excess cleaning of the genitals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next will be the contractions, the stronger and closer together, the closer she is to giving birth to the kitten in the birth canal. Here's what the contractions will look like...
> 
> Pregnant Cat Having Contractions - YouTube
> 
> Then a kitten will be born in the sack, she should rip this off immediately and clean the kitten then give birth to the placenta, she'll then eat the placenta and cut off the cord at a good length for the kitten. If she doesn't do any of this then you need to do it for her, here's a good how-to video to do this carefully and properly...
> 
> How To Help Deliver Kittens - YouTube
> 
> If she doesn't give birth to the placenta as well as the kitten then she may have retained it which is dangerous so make sure she delivers one placenta for each kitten. If she doesn't, take her to the vets.
> 
> Have I missed anything?


thank you this was very informative.


----------



## we love bsh's

Give mum chance to cords but if she wont nip cord with your nails and cut with clean scissors about a inch away from belly.


----------



## djw33wjd

ive read that some people will swing the kitten between there legs to get them breathing and clear mucus...but ive also read that its bad because it pushes their brain against there skull and i dont like that idea...whats you guys opinion on it?


----------



## we love bsh's

Thanks WLBSH  yours and CC's knowledge is priceless!  Think we all appreciate it a hell of a lot in times like these [/QUOTE]

your welcome.


----------



## we love bsh's

djw33wjd said:


> ive read that some people will swing the kitten between there legs to get them breathing and clear mucus...but ive also read that its bad because it pushes their brain against there skull and i dont like that idea...whats you guys opinion on it?


Iv only tried this once in a desperate attempt to revive a still born


----------



## djw33wjd

we love bsh's said:


> Iv only tried this once in a desperate attempt to revive a still born


so its kind of a last resort thing?


----------



## we love bsh's

djw33wjd said:


> so its kind of a last resort thing?


I dont know what others would do but for me yes.


----------



## djw33wjd

we love bsh's said:


> I dont what others would do but for me yes.


very good to know thank you


----------



## tigerboo

How is she doing?


----------



## djw33wjd

tigerboo said:


> How is she doing?


she had gotten to sleep but now she is drinking some water


----------



## spotty cats

OrientalSlave said:


> I could be cynical and suggest it's a very expensive way to buy sugar water...


More than just sugar water, lots of vitamins in there. And since you only use a drop or two at a time it lasts ages. 
I give it to kittens after vaccination (as recommended by other breeders and vets), have not had to use it on an ill kitten but it's saved many kittens and puppies that I know of.

Messy stuff, and smells like Vegemite 

Keeping in the fridge makes it last, and use a disposable syringe not the one attached to avoid cross contamination.


----------



## catcoonz

I see we all do things different. With cords i tie using cotton then cut with scissors, sterilised of course to avoid infections. Have a warm damp flannel to hand aswell just incase you need to wipe the kittens mouth and nose area.

Ok, with swinging a kitten, if you do this please be very careful, i wouldnt recommend it unless as a last resort as you can easily damage kittens this way and cause brain damage.

If you think you have a still born, gently but alittle pressure, rub the kitten, do this for 15 minutes as ive had a newborn i struggled to revive and it took 9 minutes to get it breathing, so dont give up easily. 

I think its only fair for the bets to begin like we do with other kittens due, so my bet is 3 babies monday.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

I bet... 5 kittens born tomorrow (they can share my birthday then )


----------



## djw33wjd

catcoonz said:


> I see we all do things different. With cords i tie using cotton then cut with scissors, sterilised of course to avoid infections. Have a warm damp flannel to hand aswell just incase you need to wipe the kittens mouth and nose area.
> 
> Ok, with swinging a kitten, if you do this please be very careful, i wouldnt recommend it unless as a last resort as you can easily damage kittens this way and cause brain damage.
> 
> If you think you have a still born, gently but alittle pressure, rub the kitten, do this for 15 minutes as ive had a newborn i struggled to revive and it took 9 minutes to get it breathing, so dont give up easily.
> 
> I think its only fair for the bets to begin like we do with other kittens due, so my bet is 3 babies monday.


all good advice thank you...and even tho im sure ill be wrong im gonna say 4 kittens tonight in the middle of the night


----------



## Toby Tyler

Awww, Happy early B-day Samantha! 

I say 4 very late Sunday or early Mon. 

Vegemite sandwiches anyone? I'm having cheese on mine....

Wonder if Vita Drops and Vegemite are interchangeable for the purpose of sandwich making SC?


----------



## Toby Tyler

SamanthaGoosey said:


> I bet... 5 kittens born tomorrow (they can share my birthday then )


Wait, isn't it almost your birthday right now? What time is it there?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Awww, Happy early B-day Samantha!
> 
> I say 4 very late Sunday or early Mon.
> 
> Vegemite sandwiches anyone? I'm having cheese on mine....
> 
> Wonder if Vita Drops and Vegemite are interchangeable for the purpose of sandwich making SC?


Thanks TT  Hold the vegemite, I'll just slap some ham on mine thanks 

It's 11pm now by the way


----------



## we love bsh's

Toby Tyler said:


> Wait, isn't it almost your birthday right now? What time is it there?


23.o8


----------



## djw33wjd

SamanthaGoosey said:


> It's 11pm now by the way


so if im right they will be born on your bday too lol


----------



## djw33wjd

my fiance thinks tomorrow night and 3


----------



## Toby Tyler

we love bsh's said:


> 23.o8


That's what I thought, 6 hours diff. Op is 5 hours behind I believe. Well that changes everything. US or UK time?


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> That's what I thought, 6 hours diff. Op is 5 hours behind I believe. Well that changes everything. US or UK time?


this is so confusing lol


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> That's what I thought, 6 hours diff. Op is 5 hours behind I believe. Well that changes everything. US or UK time?


its 6:20pm here right now


----------



## catcoonz

Happy birthday samantha, hope you have a great day. 

what day did her belly drop. xx


----------



## djw33wjd

catcoonz said:


> Happy birthday samantha, hope you have a great day.
> 
> what day did her belly drop. xx


i think last night but then again before yesterday i wasn't 100 percent sure what belly dropping was or anything so...its anyone's "Bet"


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw33wjd said:


> my fiance thinks tomorrow night and 3


 Tomorrow night will be Monday morning in the UK  We need stricter rules! Plus, what is the prize for guessing right??? A Boink at the very least I would imagine. :biggrin:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> Happy birthday samantha, hope you have a great day.
> 
> what day did her belly drop. xx


Thank you CC


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> Tomorrow night will be Monday morning in the UK  We need stricter rules! Plus, what is the prize for guessing right??? A Boink at the very least I would imagine. :biggrin:


i suppose when she has them we will all just have to say whether we were right or not i know im not gonna be able to figure time zones out lol


----------



## catcoonz

Belly drop lol, well i will tell you a little secret with my very first pregnant cat, but dont tell anybody.

One day she looked like a bus, all was fine, the next morning i woke up and she looked rather thin on the sides, there i was searching everywhere for kittens only to find her belly had dropped and 3 days later she had them.

so basically my point is, they look fat on the sides but it drops underneath so they then look leaner.....does that make any sense. 

Dont worry, that was many many years ago and i know now.


----------



## Toby Tyler

Tho I may not be able to help much with the labour and delivery, I can handle the time zones so no worries....


----------



## djw33wjd

catcoonz said:


> Belly drop lol, well i will tell you a little secret with my very first pregnant cat, but dont tell anybody.
> 
> One day she looked like a bus, all was fine, the next morning i woke up and she looked rather thin on the sides, there i was searching everywhere for kittens only to find her belly had dropped and 3 days later she had them.
> 
> so basically my point is, they look fat on the sides but it drops underneath so they then look leaner.....does that make any sense.
> 
> Dont worry, that was many many years ago and i know now.


it does make sense and it makes me feel a little bit better so thank you lol


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw you will get to know the time diff. very well once you hang around awhile. 

You are one hour ahead of me, it's now 5:39 pm. almost a certain someone's BIRTHDAYssshhh. hmy:


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> djw you will get to know the time diff. very well once you hang around awhile.
> 
> You are one hour ahead of me, it's now 5:39 pm. almost a certain someone's BIRTHDAYssshhh. hmy:


about all i know about time zones right now is that they span 24 hours every consecutive time zone is either an hour ahead or behind other than that ???????


----------



## Toby Tyler

You are 5 hours behind most members posting here I believe, so you will notice the times when the forum is more active vs when normal people are sleeping. haha, like now!


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> You are 5 hours behind most members posting here I believe, so you will notice the times when the forum is more active vs when normal people are sleeping. haha, like now!


that does explain why it dies down so early in the evening lol


----------



## tigerboo

I hope she has a good labour.


----------



## spotty cats

Toby Tyler said:


> Wonder if Vita Drops and Vegemite are interchangeable for the purpose of sandwich making SC?


Quite possibly  The cats eat vegemite on toast, could see if I can fool with with nutri drops instead



catcoonz said:


> I see we all do things different. With cords i tie using cotton then cut with scissors, sterilised of course to avoid infections. Have a warm damp flannel to hand aswell just incase you need to wipe the kittens mouth and nose area.


I used to use non waxed dental floss, but cotton would do the same thing. Now I have hemostats which are easier to use, as I'm too squeemish to cut them with my fingernails. 
And have several flannels on hand for cleaning or wiping kittens.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

tigerboo said:


> I hope she has a good labour.


Yeah I second that, hopefully the kittens are born happy and healthy too


----------



## djw33wjd

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Yeah I second that, hopefully the kittens are born happy and healthy too


me too btw HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! SAMANTHA


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

djw33wjd said:


> me too btw HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! SAMANTHA


Thank you


----------



## djw33wjd

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Thank you


your very welcome


----------



## we love bsh's

Happy birthday sweet.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

we love bsh's said:


> Happy birthday sweet.


Thank you


----------



## Tamiyamumma

Happy birthday Samantha!! And fingers crossed for these babies arrives smoothly and safely whenever that may be! 

Xxx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Tamiyamumma said:


> Happy birthday Samantha!! And fingers crossed for these babies arrives smoothly and safely whenever that may be!
> 
> Xxx


Thank you 

So, djw33wjd any updates today?


----------



## djw33wjd

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Thank you
> 
> So, djw33wjd any updates today?


not really shes been restless but thats about it and she chewed threw the sting on her toy lol


----------



## GingerJasper

Just caught up with the last 8 pages of this thread its been hillarious and quite random at times.

Happy Birthday Samantha.

Any news on the babies??? 

I think I might miss the actual birth as I have to go to a wedding reception tonight. Who gets married on a Sunday??? We have to drive 1 hour through the snow then we can only stay for a few hours because of school and work on Monday then drive 1 hour home. I really dont sound like I wanna go and tbh I dont - the son of a cousin of my OH that we dont see from 1 year to the next, 1/2 his family can't stand me so really looking forward to what reactions I get when we turn up. Have to pay out for childs clothes as he grows constantly, wedding present and petrol both ways. Oh joy. I'm not really an antisocial person just when the weather is this cold I really can't be arsed to go out anywhere.

Sorry went totally off the wall then.


----------



## tigerboo

She does sound really restless.


----------



## djw33wjd

tigerboo said:


> She does sound really restless.


yea and she keeps staring at random things very intently lol


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

GingerJasper said:


> Just caught up with the last 8 pages of this thread its been hillarious and quite random at times.
> 
> Happy Birthday Samantha.
> 
> Any news on the babies???
> 
> I think I might miss the actual birth as I have to go to a wedding reception tonight. Who gets married on a Sunday??? We have to drive 1 hour through the snow then we can only stay for a few hours because of school and work on Monday then drive 1 hour home. I really dont sound like I wanna go and tbh I dont - the son of a cousin of my OH that we dont see from 1 year to the next, 1/2 his family can't stand me so really looking forward to what reactions I get when we turn up. Have to pay out for childs clothes as he grows constantly, wedding present and petrol both ways. Oh joy. I'm not really an antisocial person just when the weather is this cold I really can't be arsed to go out anywhere.
> 
> Sorry went totally off the wall then.


Thank you  I think I wouldn't went to go if I was in your situation either 



djw33wjd said:


> yea and she keeps staring at random things very intently lol


Aw, bless her  not long now hopefully!


----------



## Toby Tyler

I'm betting a buck late today is the day!


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> I'm betting a buck late today is the day!


i hope so, i was already wrong lol


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

I suspect my prediction might be right  I said today with 5 kittens  I'm off out soon but I'll be checking when I get back


----------



## tigerboo

Im going to say 4.


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw, did you get lots of snow? My mom on the opposite side of your state did. It came from Colorado  Over a foot here.


----------



## Cosmills

I will say 4 by midnight ...


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> djw, did you get lots of snow? My mom on the opposite side of your state did. It came from Colorado  Over a foot here.


id say we have 3-4 inches and counting


----------



## Toby Tyler

Hopefully it's warm and cozy inside and you won't have to go out in it! Debating myself whether or not to bail out my car and venture out. 

Hope you got the coffee brewing luv, you might be needing it if these predictions prove correct. :thumbup1:


----------



## tigerboo

Is she doing much more?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

6 kittens by 10pm!


----------



## tigerboo

Oh my i hope you will have alot of coffee ready if therse 6 lol.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Oh my i hope you will have alot of coffee ready if therse 6 lol.


Will tea do?


----------



## tigerboo

Tea or alcohol lol


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Tea or alcohol lol


I'M ONLY 16!? Are you trying to get me wasted TigerBoo? 
Tut Tut! :lol:

Tea for me


----------



## tigerboo

Op has gone quiet hope everything is ok.


----------



## tigerboo

Oh lol tea for you then


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Op has gone quiet hope everything is ok.


Fingers crossed all is well for OP and the labor x x

S'alright, I LOVE TEA.


----------



## tigerboo

And ym i will have the alcohol for you lol.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> And ym i will have the alcohol for you lol.


I would say be my guest BUT we need you for advice. Have a brew instead, I offer chocolate digestives?


----------



## Toby Tyler

YorkshireMuppet said:


> 6 kittens by 10pm!


Official timekeeper here  10pm GMT is 5pm CST (OP time)....

Discovered only last week my Leprechaun name is really Tweedle Whiskeybreath, so I'm having Irish Coffee, with whipped cream on top pwease!


----------



## tigerboo

YorkshireMuppet said:


> I would say be my guest BUT we need you for advice. Have a brew instead, I offer chocolate digestives?


 ok then you twisted my arm lol.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> Official timekeeper here  10pm GMT is 5pm CST (OP time)....
> 
> Discovered only last week my Leprechaun name is really Tweedle Whiskeybreath, so I'm having Irish Coffee, with whipped cream on top pwease!


Oh aye, top of the morning to ya lassy/laddy (unsure of your gender :lol: sorry)

My 10pm !! So 6 hours from now near enough


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> ok then you twisted my arm lol.


Chocolate Digestives they're GrrrrrrrrrEAT.

You're welcome :cornut:


----------



## tigerboo

Thank you


----------



## Toby Tyler

Old crazy catty lassie meself.

Toby Tyler was a cat, a lovely and quite handsome laddy if I do say so.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> Old crazy catty lassie meself.
> 
> Toby Tyler was a cat, a lovely and quite handsome laddy if I do say so.


Sorry I didn't want to ask incase you were offended.. however, YAY WE HAVE ANOTHER CRAZY CAT LADY!! :lol: 
On the bright side, somebody else who understands my nuttiness


----------



## djw33wjd

lol sorry everyone we were watching a tv show ariel is sleeping now but she has been really restless and a little while ago she went to the litter box like 3 times in 20 minutes. shes also been very vocal.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> lol sorry everyone we were watching a tv show ariel is sleeping now but she has been really restless and a little while ago she went to the litter box like 3 times in 20 minutes. shes also been very vocal.


No problem honey, Ol' Sammy has been keeping these muppets under control for you 

Watch them closely they're crazy

:lol:


----------



## djw33wjd

YorkshireMuppet said:


> No problem honey, Ol' Sammy has been keeping these muppets under control for you


lol i seen that lol


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> lol i seen that lol


Haha, sorry, I tend to get a bit carried away! But to be fair these two don't stop me, they encourage me!  :lol:


----------



## djw33wjd

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Haha, sorry, I tend to get a bit carried away! But to be fair these two don't stop me, they encourage me!  :lol:


lol to be honest watching you guys talk can be quite interesting


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> lol to be honest watching you guys talk can be quite interesting


That's what I love about PF, most of the folk on here are bloody brilliant and have a fantastic sense of humor. It's great to get away if you have a bad day and come to these muppets! 
Like I said before, we're all like a massive online family and I love it!!


----------



## djw33wjd

YorkshireMuppet said:


> That's what I love about PF, most of the folk on here are bloody brilliant and have a fantastic sense of humor. It's great to get away if you have a bad day and come to these muppets!
> Like I said before, we're all like a massive online family and I love it!!


yea these forums are interesting and fun and educational lol


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> yea these forums are interesting and fun and educational lol


This forum taught me a hell of a lot about Shadow when I first got him! So grateful for these guys


----------



## djw33wjd

YorkshireMuppet said:


> This forum taught me a hell of a lot about Shadow when I first got him! So grateful for these guys


yea i came here for ariel but afterwards i think i might stick around


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> yea i came here for ariel but afterwards i think i might stick around


You'd better bloody do 
Once visited you're here for keeps :lol:


----------



## djw33wjd

YorkshireMuppet said:


> You'd better bloody do
> Once visited you're here for keeps :lol:


lol good to know


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> lol good to know


Anytime pet!


----------



## Toby Tyler

YorkshireMuppet said:


> YAY WE HAVE ANOTHER CRAZY CAT LADY!! :lol:
> On the bright side, somebody else who understands my nuttiness


Um correction ma'am.... cray cray crazy and catty to boot! 

Spongebob is for wusses. :arf:


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> Um correction ma'am.... cray cray crazy and catty to boot!
> 
> Spongebob is for wusses. :arf:


Life... Is... Complete...

 

WE HAVE DOLLS :lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw33wjd said:


> yea i came here for ariel but afterwards i think i might stick around


You bloody well better girl! I ain't hanging around this thread for nothing!

Plus we need to follow through with Ariel's kittens, her spay and also make sure the kittens are all re-homed to responsible owners who will take good care of them and make sure they are neutered.

You have already committed to the dysfunctional PF family, like it or not!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> You bloody well better girl! I ain't hanging around this thread for nothing!
> 
> Plus we need to follow through with Ariel's kittens, her spay and also make sure the kittens are all re-homed to responsible owners who will take good care of them and make sure they are neutered.
> 
> You have already committed to the dysfunctional PF family, like it or not!


Also it's tradition that at least one of the kittens ends up with a PF'er  
:lol:


----------



## tigerboo

Yes ym i agree.


----------



## djw33wjd

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Also it's tradition that at least one of the kittens ends up with a PF'er
> :lol:


lol i think we might keep one..wish we could keep them all :lol: but cant do that


----------



## tigerboo

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Also it's tradition that at least one of the kittens ends up with a PF'er
> :lol:


Well one of tigers babys are staying with me does this count lol.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> lol i think we might keep one..wish we could keep them all :lol: but cant do that





tigerboo said:


> Well one of tigers babys are staying with me does this count lol.


You're both PF'ers so of course it counts 
The rule is, us precious 'foster mums' who have helped you through pregnancy and labor get updates and photo's of the brood


----------



## Toby Tyler

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Also it's tradition that at least one of the kittens ends up with a PF'er
> :lol:


Now don't be throwing any hints my way, my hands are full with my lot of 3. 

But _maybe_ we could round up a few midwestern Yanks?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> Now don't be throwing any hints my way, my hands are full with my lot of 3.
> 
> But _maybe_ we could round up a few midwestern Yanks?


Ohh I definitely WAS hinting at you 
You'd better be adding a fourth to your gang missus! :lol:


----------



## tigerboo

Absolutely will upload some more tomorrow when there 3 weekd.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Absolutely will upload some more tomorrow when there 3 weekd.


Bloomin' eck. 3 weeks already!?
N'aaw - photo's now tigerboo. *NOW !* 
Pretty Please.


----------



## djw33wjd

we will def. be posing pics after they are born


----------



## Toby Tyler

I do really wish I could, but for now my three boys take all I've got, so it wouldn't be fair to them. 

Plus OP lives quite a distance from me. It's my home state but on the other side of it. Was thinking of family but they too are quite far from her and none of them are looking to take on kittens. 

We do need to work on getting them to good homes once they are ready.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> we will def. be posing pics after they are born


Can't wait, You must let us know when she goes into labor as we like near enough constant updates 



Toby Tyler said:


> I do really wish I could, but for now my three boys take all I've got, so it wouldn't be fair to them.
> 
> Plus OP lives quite a distance from me. It's my home state but on the other side of it. Was thinking of family but they too are quite far from her and none of them are looking to take on kittens.
> 
> We do need to work on getting them to good homes once they are ready.


B.. b.. but..
AW 

One of the kittens is destined for you


----------



## djw33wjd

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Can't wait, You must let us know when she goes into labor as we like near enough constant updates


as soon as i know shes in labor i will get right on here and let you all know


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> as soon as i know shes in labor i will get right on here and let you all know


Brilliant! Thank you OP


----------



## tigerboo

Here you go ym enjoy.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Here you go ym enjoy.


Omg Omg Omg
n'aaaaw


----------



## Toby Tyler

Nope, sorry....:sad

But I will support OP in trying to find good homes here in doodle land if she would like my help.

If it weren't for me not being able to just say no.....


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> Nope, sorry....:sad
> 
> But I will support OP in trying to find good homes here in doodle land if she would like my help.
> 
> If it weren't for me not being able to just say no.....


Would help but you're a while from me lol


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Nope, sorry....:sad
> 
> But I will support OP in trying to find good homes here in doodle land if she would like my help.
> 
> If it weren't for me not being able to just say no.....


I'd be like this if it wasn't the OH being the voice of reason


----------



## djw33wjd

so we went in to where her box is and beside it we noticed what looked like a water spot but when we looked closer it was kind of like mucus it was clear but kind of murky, so we looked at her at its on her rectum and not her vag. but she cant reach her A** to clean it so is it possible it was her mucus plug and ran down and she cleaned it off the vag. but couldn't reach her A** so it didn't get cleaned there?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> so we went in to where her box is and beside it we noticed what looked like a water spot but when we looked closer it was kind of like mucus it was clear but kind of murky, so we looked at her at its on her rectum and not her vag. but she cant reach her A** to clean it so is it possible it was her mucus plug and ran down and she cleaned it off the vag. but couldn't reach her A** so it didn't get cleaned there?


It could be, keep an eye on her closely. I think she will pop tonight


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

djw33wjd said:


> so we went in to where her box is and beside it we noticed what looked like a water spot but when we looked closer it was kind of like mucus it was clear but kind of murky, so we looked at her at its on her rectum and not her vag. but she cant reach her A** to clean it so is it possible it was her mucus plug and ran down and she cleaned it off the vag. but couldn't reach her A** so it didn't get cleaned there?


Sounds like it's her mucus plug, she may have been lying funny and it went on her bottom. Keep an eye out for the contractions next


----------



## catcoonz

well only 5 hours and 4 minutes then its monday, so i would be right, if she waits that long then if 3 kittens are born...bingo...


----------



## djw33wjd

catcoonz said:


> well only 5 hours and 4 minutes then its monday, so i would be right, if she waits that long then if 3 kittens are born...bingo...


so the kittens are kicking and moving so much that her skin looks like the top of a pot of boiling water


----------



## we love bsh's

djw33wjd said:


> so the kittens are kicking and moving so much that her skin looks like the top of a pot of boiling water


Sounds good op


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> so the kittens are kicking and moving so much that her skin looks like the top of a pot of boiling water


That's good!!! They're on their waaaaaaay


----------



## djw33wjd

i think she might be having contractions but im not sure, it looked like she stretched but when she did it looked like a kitten popped up to the skin and looked like it was gonna pop out of the skin and it was like that for maybe a min. then went back down, and the popped up spot was hard, is this a contraction or just a stretch?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Not long now


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> i think she might be having contractions but im not sure, it looked like she stretched but when she did it looked like a kitten popped up to the skin and looked like it was gonna pop out of the skin and it was like that for maybe a min. then went back down, and the popped up spot was hard, is this a contraction or just a stretch?


I _think_ they are contractions!


----------



## cats galore

just managed to kick my daughter of the pc so that i could catch up on ariel. looks like i made it just in time. good luck and i hope everything is going well


----------



## catcoonz

Contractions are like waves. you will see her tummy rippling.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

cats galore said:


> just managed to kick my daughter of the pc so that i could catch up on ariel. looks like i made it just in time. good luck and i hope everything is going well



Good timing !
:lol:


----------



## we love bsh's

djw33wjd said:


> i think she might be having contractions but im not sure, it looked like she stretched but when she did it looked like a kitten popped up to the skin and looked like it was gonna pop out of the skin and it was like that for maybe a min. then went back down, and the popped up spot was hard, is this a contraction or just a stretch?


What is she doing.


----------



## cats galore

when tabitha had her kittens it all happened so fast that the first real movement (contraction) i saw was almost as though her stomach was moving from the chest end to her back end in a huge wave. don't know if that helps at all


----------



## djw33wjd

i dont know if it was a contraction or not it wasn't really a rippling she just kind of arched her back and her stomach and sides popped out and got hard for like a minute.


----------



## catcoonz

Sounds like a contraction to me, what do you all think ladies.
Have i got time for a quick shower?


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> Sounds like a contraction to me, what do you all think ladies.
> Have i got time for a quick shower?


not if she is as quick as tabitha was. mucus plug, and 5 babies all out in less than one hour


----------



## catcoonz

Thats true, but tabitha made me wait 6 weeks.


----------



## djw33wjd

we were looking online and it said something about positioning contractions, do you think thats what those could be beings they aren't really ripples?


----------



## catcoonz

The contractions move kittens into position ready for the birth.


----------



## we love bsh's

djw33wjd said:


> i dont know if it was a contraction or not it wasn't really a rippling she just kind of arched her back and her stomach and sides popped out and got hard for like a minute.


it will be pretty obvious when she starts you'l tell trust me.


----------



## cats galore

we love bsh's said:


> it will be pretty obvious when she starts you'l tell trust me.


completely agree with this. i'd never had a pregnant cat before tabitha and i knew instantly when she started


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

How is she lying?

Have you still got the links for the videos I linked you to? There's a cat having contractions on there so you can compare it and tell us 

Oh, here's the link... 




Do the movements look like that?


----------



## djw33wjd

SamanthaGoosey said:


> How is she lying?
> 
> Have you still got the links for the videos I linked you to? There's a cat having contractions on there so you can compare it and tell us
> 
> Oh, here's the link... Pregnant Cat Having Contractions - YouTube
> 
> Do the movements look like that?


i forgot to save that one do you still have the link or know what page its on?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

djw33wjd said:


> i forgot to save that one do you still have the link or know what page its on?


Pregnant Cat Having Contractions - YouTube


----------



## djw33wjd

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Pregnant Cat Having Contractions - YouTube


they don't look quite like that...idk maybe shes just stretching


----------



## cats galore

they don't all look the same - tabitha didn't look like that so it could well be contractions


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

djw33wjd said:


> they don't look quite like that...idk maybe shes just stretching


Alrighty then, no worries right now, it's still early 



cats galore said:


> they don't all look the same - tabitha didn't look like that so it could well be contractions


Good point! 

Has she done it more than once OP?


----------



## djw33wjd

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Alrighty then, no worries right now, it's still early
> 
> Good point!
> 
> Has she done it more than once OP?


maybe 4 or five but im kinda thinking they are just stretches because 2 of them were like within seconds apart and the rest were spread out


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

djw33wjd said:


> maybe 4 or five but im kinda thinking they are just stretches because 2 of them were like within seconds apart and the rest were spread out


I _think_ these are contractions then, what do you think cats galore? Is CC and WLBSH still following the thread too?


----------



## catcoonz

Of course im still here. 
i think its contractions, how is her breathing?


----------



## cats galore

SamanthaGoosey said:


> I _think_ these are contractions then, what do you think cats galore? Is CC and WLBSH still following the thread too?


it's hard for me to say i'm afraid. i've only witnessed the one birth and it happened so fast. sorry i'm not much help


----------



## tigerboo

Hows her eating going? Is she still restless?


----------



## Tamiyamumma

Oh it does sound like its all happening!! 

Wish I was more experienced to help but will be waiting with baited breath!!! Xx


----------



## djw33wjd

catcoonz said:


> Of course im still here.
> i think its contractions, how is her breathing?


for the most part normal but a couple times its increased for a little while then gone back to normal.


----------



## catcoonz

Eating isnt always a clue hun, i got caught out with my queen, she was sat eating her dinner, stood up and a kitten was born. 

Its the breathing, panting and growling we wait for now. xxx


----------



## cats galore

that sounds like contractions i would say. she will breathe heavier/faster with each pain


----------



## djw33wjd

tigerboo said:


> Hows her eating going? Is she still restless?


shes pretty much just laying there, and she hasn't ate for awhile but she did eat some earlier.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> Eating isnt always a clue hun, i got caught out with my queen, she was sat eating her dinner, stood up and a kitten was born.
> 
> Its the breathing, panting and growling we wait for now. xxx


No way  that's crazy stuff 

These are the things Mrs Krispy keeps on tricking me with  last night when I found a small bit of gloopy liquid on her genitals, she then lay next to me breathing very fast, she's a tricky one


----------



## we love bsh's

They do do the stretching thing,i always think its them adjusting to the pain.


----------



## catcoonz

I only have one queen that does text books, the others are a nightmare.

Sounds like you (samantha) will have kittens born very soon aswell.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> I only have one queen that does text books, the others are a nightmare.
> 
> Sounds like you (samantha) will have kittens born very soon aswell.


I know this is a bit off topic, but I'm taking her to the vets tomorrow but I don't know how close she is and it seems like she's close, would it be risky taking her to the vets? Just want the vet to get her for a microchip and check things are going okay for her and the babies  Would do you reckon I should do?


----------



## Toby Tyler

Still getting a lot of snow OP? Just in case, you may want to make sure your car is shoveled out and ready to go if a last minute trip to the vet is needed.

Waiting and watching while wishing all the best for Ariel and her impending delivery! And mum/mom too!


----------



## tigerboo

Oh its all going on isnt it.


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> Still getting a lot of snow OP? Just in case, you may want to make sure your car is shoveled out and ready to go if a last minute trip to the vet is needed.
> 
> Waiting and watching while wishing all the best for Ariel and her impending delivery! And mum/mom too!


its still snowing but the roads look pretty cleared off now so thats good


----------



## catcoonz

I can only advise on what i would do if she was mine and thats leave her. There will be plenty of time for vet checks later and you dont want to stress her when everything is going well. A vet can only feel and guess how many she is having, twice my vet got the numbers wrong and they cant say the due date, only say they feel how big but thats not really a guide. My vet said he thought 2 due in a week, she had 1 24 hours later.


----------



## cats galore

SamanthaGoosey said:


> I know this is a bit off topic, but I'm taking her to the vets tomorrow but I don't know how close she is and it seems like she's close, would it be risky taking her to the vets? Just want the vet to get her for a microchip and check things are going okay for her and the babies  Would do you reckon I should do?


if you think she is close wouldn't risk the stress of the vets. it could do more harm than good


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Yeah, I'll just leave her then  Thank you guys!

What should I do about the search for the microchip? Do portable groomers have them? I doubt she is microchipped though, but just in case


----------



## we love bsh's

SamanthaGoosey said:


> I know this is a bit off topic, but I'm taking her to the vets tomorrow but I don't know how close she is and it seems like she's close, would it be risky taking her to the vets? Just want the vet to get her for a microchip and check things are going okay for her and the babies  Would do you reckon I should do?


shame your so far,iv got a scanner here.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

we love bsh's said:


> shame your so far,iv got a scanner here.


Maybe I should get one if this becomes a habit of mine and the OH's  thanks for the thought though WLBSH


----------



## catcoonz

If your close enough to the vets maybe they will let you borrow one so you can check yourself, if not you are going to have to wait unfortunately.
I dont have a scanner sadly otherwise i would have posted it to you.


----------



## we love bsh's

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Maybe I should get one if this becomes a habit of mine and the OH's  thanks for the thought though WLBSH


Your welcome


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> If your close enough to the vets maybe they will let you borrow one so you can check yourself, if not you are going to have to wait unfortunately.
> I dont have a scanner sadly otherwise i would have posted it to you.


We're only a 10 minute car ride plus we have to go back later in the day to collect Nora so maybe they will, I'll try that, thanks CC


----------



## we love bsh's

If you can wait till nxt wkend i can post,im a bit ill atm n cant get to post office.Unless you cn come pick it up.


----------



## catcoonz

If you explain the circumstances that she is close to labour and she cant be moved but you would like to know if she has a chip, im sure they could lend you one for the day, depends how many they have at the surgery.

We have another cat pregnant thread, anybody like to have a look.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

we love bsh's said:


> If you can wait till nxt wkend i can post,im a bit ill atm n cant get to post office.Unless you cn come pick it up.


Thank you WLBSH , please could you send it when you're feeling better if the vets won't let me borrow theirs? We don't have a car at the moment sadly, getting a lift to the vets tomorrow you see  We really appreciate it, thank you


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw33wjd said:


> its still snowing but the roads look pretty cleared off now so thats good


Still snowing here too,have gotten a lot. I live at almost 9'000 ft altitude.

Rufus has a vet appt. first thing in the morning for his neuter. I'm very worried because he has a retained pom pom, so they will have to do both a neuter _and_ spay kind of. No food after midnight for him. :


----------



## we love bsh's

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Thank you WLBSH , please could you send it when you're feeling better if the vets won't let me borrow theirs? We don't have a car at the moment sadly, getting a lift to the vets tomorrow you see  We really appreciate it, thank you


ok just let me know.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Sorry OP, I kind of hijacked your thread so I apologise 

How is she doing now? Any updates?


----------



## cats galore

it's gone very quiet. hope everything is ok


----------



## djw33wjd

cats galore said:


> it's gone very quiet. hope everything is ok


shes sleeping now so idk


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

djw33wjd said:


> shes sleeping now so idk


Any news?  It's good that she's sleeping, needs to build up the energy for the birth


----------



## djw33wjd

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Any news?  It's good that she's sleeping, needs to build up the energy for the birth


still sleeping


----------



## djw33wjd

alright everyone she woke up and went into the litter box and had the pooping motions but nothing came out so i think we are getting close. just keeping ya'll posted


----------



## Toby Tyler

11:08 pm GMT; 6:08 pmCST


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> 11:08 gmt; 6:08cst!


Damn, don't think my time prediction will be correct then, still think it'll be 5 kittens though


----------



## Toby Tyler

SamanthaGoosey said:


> *Damn*, don't think my time prediction will be correct then, still think it'll be 5 kittens though


Not Damn, *Dang!*


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Not Damn, *Dang!*


Oh sorry :blush: Dang!


----------



## Chiantina

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Oh sorry :blush: Dang!


Or "bugger"!!!

I have been following this thread with great interest and amusement!! Good luck with the birth OP, I hope all goes well!!

SG, Happy Birthday!!

TT - I am fascinated to know more about where you live that is so high and with a well!! I never been to your state tho I have been to the USA a few times!!


----------



## djw33wjd

she had her first contraction and it was about 9 minutes and 22 seconds between that one and the one that followed. any idea how long till delivery at this pace?


----------



## Toby Tyler

Chiantina said:


> Or "bugger"!!!
> 
> SG, Happy Birthday!!


Less than 15 minutes left of her B-day, SG are you really only 20???.....


----------



## kodakkuki

djw33wjd said:


> she had her first contraction and it was about 9 minutes and 22 seconds between that one and the one that followed. any idea how long till delivery at this pace?


sorry, not a clue! but i'm not gonna want to go to sleep now in case of updates!!!!  :mad5:


----------



## we love bsh's

djw33wjd said:


> she had her first contraction and it was about 9 minutes and 22 seconds between that one and the one that followed. any idea how long till delivery at this pace?


Its not that easy to estimate im afraid.

But my last girl had her kitten within the hour of me noticing she was in labour but like us their all different.

Her body will do this at its own pace.

If you see her pushing for more that 20 mins and nothing is born then get a vets opinion.

But do not worry most cats do birth naturally on their own.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Chiantina said:


> Or "bugger"!!!
> 
> I have been following this thread with great interest and amusement!! Good luck with the birth OP, I hope all goes well!!
> 
> SG, Happy Birthday!!
> 
> TT - I am fascinated to know more about where you live that is so high and with a well!! I never been to your state tho I have been to the USA a few times!!


Thank you 



Toby Tyler said:


> Less than 15 minutes left of her B-day, SG are you really only 20???.....


Yes I am 



djw33wjd said:


> she had her first contraction and it was about 9 minutes and 22 seconds between that one and the one that followed. any idea how long till delivery at this pace?


It's so hard to tell, all I know is as they get closer together, so does the baby towards to opening of the vagina. Let's just hope it's not long


----------



## Toby Tyler

You are very wise, much beyond your years! :thumbup1:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Thank you TT


----------



## Toby Tyler

Alright OP it's tomorrow in the UK!


----------



## we love bsh's

Op going bed soon, got school run in morning any difficulties ring the vet.


----------



## Toby Tyler

I'll be off and on the forum. Can't do much but other than offer moral support. How you holding up and what's going on now?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

I'm not as experienced as CC or WLBSH but I've learnt a lot from them so I can try to advise but I will be here for moral support  I'm staying up to keep an eye on Mrs Krispy so I'll be here for a couple of hours yet


----------



## Toby Tyler

Rufus has surgery first thing in the morning so I need to get him a meal before midnight, no food after midnight.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Rufus has surgery first thing in the morning so I need to get him a meal before midnight, no food after midnight.


Same for Nora too, but I gave her her last meal at 7:45 as she's not allowed to eat after 8, but she licked Mrs Krispy's food at 10:30 so I've gotta ring the vet in the morning to let them know, not happy 

She's due for 9am so hopefully they can just fit her in a bit later in the day, fingers crossed!


----------



## Toby Tyler

You know I thought it always was after 8pm for next day surgery. They told me midnight  It's almost 8, I am going to play it safe. Need to be there at 8:45 am.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> You know I thought it always was after 8pm for next day surgery. They told me midnight  It's almost 8, I am going to play it safe. Need to be there at 8:45 am.


Yeah when I took my old cat, Rockstar for her spay they said nothing after midnight  maybe some vets have different preferences?


----------



## spotty cats

Toby Tyler said:


> You know I thought it always was after 8pm for next day surgery. They told me midnight


Mine always says midnight, and I take them in around 730.

Hopefully kittens have been born by now and all went well


----------



## cats galore

any news yet?


----------



## tigerboo

What time is it where the op is?


----------



## catcoonz

well its monday 11am here, so today for 3 kittens would be great.
Any news yet.


----------



## djw33wjd

no kittens yet so idk whats goin on or if im reading the signs all wrong or what


----------



## spid

She will get there in her own time - if the plug came out - then you have 48 hours before you start to worry (because of infection)


----------



## colliemerles

_hahaha shes keeping you on your toes lol....._


----------



## HeartofClass

I've read through this whole thread and just wanted to wish you a safe and sound arrival of the little ones.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

I'M BACK 
No kittens yet? Aw for God's sake. 
*twiddles thumbs*


----------



## tigerboo

No not yet ym.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> No not yet ym.


I really hoped there'd be a pitter patter of kitten paws when I woke up.


----------



## tigerboo

Sadly no it looks like all these cats are taking on the roll of tabitha ey cg


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Sadly no it looks like all these cats are taking on the roll of tabitha ey cg


Aye, Mrs Krispy is been a massive tease as well, i'm sure SG will tell you when she comes online. I think these cats are giving us ALL the run around 

I reckon they'll all give birth close to each other!


----------



## tigerboo

They like to make sure we dont relax lol.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> They like to make sure we dont relax lol.


Haha damn animals 
*puts a brew on*


----------



## tigerboo

Ha ha ive allready got one


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Ha ha ive allready got one


Thanks for making me one 
Will go put the kettle on now, anybody *OTHER THAN* TigerBoo want one?  :lol:


----------



## tigerboo

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Thanks for making me one
> Will go put the kettle on now, anybody *OTHER THAN* TigerBoo want one?  :lol:


 cheeky monkey lol u got any biscuits ym?


----------



## Toby Tyler

Fell asleep thinking I would wake up and the kittens would be born! Checked this thread first thing.

It's 7:45 am OP time 6:45 my time. Off to take Rufus to the vet in less than 2 hours.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> cheeky monkey lol u got any biscuits ym?


I don't know, do I get a brew next time? 

P.S I do have biscuits really!


----------



## cats galore

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Thanks for making me one
> Will go put the kettle on now, anybody *OTHER THAN* TigerBoo want one?  :lol:


i wouldn't say no


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> Fell asleep thinking I would wake up and the kittens would be born! Checked this thread first thing.
> 
> It's 7:45 am OP time 6:45 my time. Off to take Rufus to the vet in less than 2 hours.


Hey! So did I.
But no kittens yet!!!!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

cats galore said:


> i wouldn't say no


Tea or coffee? Any sugar?


----------



## Toby Tyler

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Thanks for making me one
> Will go put the kettle on now, anybody *OTHER THAN* TigerBoo want one?  :lol:


Yes, moi. Is it coffee? of Tea? do I have time for a quick shower?


----------



## tigerboo

YorkshireMuppet said:


> I don't know, do I get a brew next time?
> 
> P.S I do have biscuits really!


Of course lol.


----------



## cats galore

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Tea or coffee? Any sugar?


coffee 2 sugars please could do with a drop of something in it on a cold day like today though


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> Yes, moi. Is it coffee? of Tea?


Either? Or both 
I'm special and can do both 


tigerboo said:


> Of course lol.


Well great! 
I have bourbons, jaffa cakes and chocolate digestives.


----------



## cats galore

as we are all talking about putting the kettle on can i just quote the saying ''a watched kettle/pot never boils''. i think arial must be that kettle


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

cats galore said:


> coffee 2 sugars please could do with a drop of something in it on a cold day like today though


Well as a 16 year old, I _strangely _ do not have any alcohol   ..
However, I can put some honey in?


----------



## tigerboo

Ym you can also have my special mug ha ha.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

cats galore said:


> as we are all talking about putting the kettle on can i just quote the saying ''a watched kettle/pot never boils''. i think arial must be that kettle


Would Ariel like a kitty brew?


----------



## HeartofClass

One teaspoon of sugar and some goat milk for me please! This past weekend has exhausted me so much I have been putting off making one ever since I woke up but I reaaaally need some!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Ym you can also have my special mug ha ha.


What do I need to delete?


----------



## tigerboo

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Either? Or both
> I'm special and can do both
> 
> Well great!
> I have bourbons, jaffa cakes and chocolate digestives.


Oooo so many decisions but i will go for chocolate digestives as im a dunker lol.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

HeartofClass said:


> One teaspoon of sugar and some goat milk for me please! This past weekend has exhausted me so much I have been putting off making one ever since I woke up but I reaaaally need some!


Coming right up!!!! 


tigerboo said:


> Oooo so many decisions but i will go for chocolate digestives as im a dunker lol.


THE CHOCOLATE DIGESTIVES ARE MINE :mad5:
However I offer cake?


----------



## tigerboo

YorkshireMuppet said:


> What do I need to delete?


Any one thats gets on your nerves lol.


----------



## cats galore

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Would Ariel like a kitty brew?


maybe some raspberry leaf tea it makes contractions stronger


----------



## Toby Tyler

Coffee, no sugar, but a touch of cream please. I'll save the shot till after I drop off Rufus. 

Whilst the kettle boils, I shall take a quick shower. Thanks ladies.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Any one thats gets on your nerves lol.


I'm not sure I can delete myself...


----------



## tigerboo

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Coming right up!!!!
> 
> THE CHOCOLATE DIGESTIVES ARE MINE :mad5:
> However I offer cake?


What cake? And is it only us 2 in this little tea/coffee party


----------



## cats galore

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Well as a 16 year old, I _strangely _ do not have any alcohol   ..
> However, I can put some honey in?


most 16 year olds have more alcohol than i do - not meaning you of course YM


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

cats galore said:


> maybe some raspberry leaf tea it makes contractions stronger


I'M NOT A BLOODY CAFE. 
But sure, only for you my dear 


Toby Tyler said:


> Coffee, no sugar, but a touch of cream please. I'll save the shot till after I drop off Rufus.
> 
> Whilst the kettle boils, I shall take a quick shower. Thanks ladies.


Coming right up for you too crazy cat lady! Sending vibes for Rufus !


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> What cake? And is it only us 2 in this little tea/coffee party


Chocolate 


cats galore said:


> most 16 year olds have more alcohol than i do - not meaning you of course YM


I BEG YOUR PARDON!? 
I'm a good girl I have never been drunk in my life 
Yes, I'm boring.


----------



## tigerboo

Sorry op we have completely taken over your thread.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Sorry op we have completely taken over your thread.


This tends to happen when me and you join a thread tbh.


----------



## tigerboo

Yes i will have some cake


----------



## cats galore

we're just passing the time of day until you re-appear. we just want to know how ariel is doing. any news yet?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Yes i will have some cake


*puts some on a plate* TAKE IT, TAKE IT ALL AND I HOPE YOU BLOODY CHOKE ON IT. 
(I'm joking of course) 


cats galore said:


> we're just passing the time of day until you re-appear. we just want to know how ariel is doing. any news yet?


OP probably thinks we're complete nutjobs.. :lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler

All's I know, I was no stranger to booze at age 16


----------



## cats galore

YorkshireMuppet said:


> OP probably thinks we're complete nutjobs.. :lol:


she's probably right to think it


----------



## tigerboo

YorkshireMuppet said:


> *puts some on a plate* TAKE IT, TAKE IT ALL AND I HOPE YOU BLOODY CHOKE ON IT.
> (I'm joking of course)
> 
> OP probably thinks we're complete nutjobs.. :lol:


Lol im sat here laughing at all your posts ym your so funny.


----------



## Toby Tyler

yorkshiremuppet said:


> *puts some on a plate* take it, take it all and i hope you bloody choke on it. :d
> (i'm joking of course)
> 
> op probably thinks we're complete nutjobs.. :lol:


thinks????


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> All's I know, I was no stranger to booze at age 16


I'm emetaphobic (scared of sick) so won't touch the stuff 


cats galore said:


> she's probably right to think it


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Lol im sat here laughing at all your posts ym your so funny.


N'aw thank you TigerBoo! 
*takes a bow*


Toby Tyler said:


> thinks????


 
Oh yes, too much evidence to PROVE we are all crazy :lol:


----------



## cats galore

it was my birthday last week and i only had a sniff of wine and was out of it. i don't normally drink, so the drink doesn't like me


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

cats galore said:


> it was my birthday last week and i only had a sniff of wine and was out of it. i don't normally drink, so the drink doesn't like me


Haaaaapppyyy birthhdaaaaaaaay
for last week


----------



## tigerboo

Oh any my birthday this saturday yay.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Oh any my birthday this saturday yay.


Oh bloody 'ell,
You'll get your birthday wish ON your birthday


----------



## tigerboo

Oh


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Oh


Oi, be grateful. Sammy birthday messages are fantastic


----------



## tigerboo

Oh ok i will wait p.s will you do me a birthday cake in your cafe?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Oh ok i will wait p.s will you do me a birthday cake in your cafe?


Cheeky mare!! I don't own a cafe 
But yes, I will get you a cake.


----------



## cats galore

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Haaaaapppyyy birthhdaaaaaaaay
> for last week


thankyou


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

cats galore said:


> thankyou


I'll get it on time next year


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

First thread I've read and of course, YM has turned it into a cafe 

Nice cuppa tea for me please  splash of milk, two sugars and a box of ginger nuts. Mrs Krispy is lying on top of me lol


----------



## Toby Tyler

Oh this coffee is just what I needed, thank you ma'am! 

Now I just gotta snip Rufus's claws and put some clean underpants on him so I can take him in and have his pom poms removed....


----------



## tigerboo

Yay sam youve come to join the party.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> First thread I've read and of course, YM has turned it into a cafe
> 
> Nice cuppa tea for me please  splash of milk, two sugars and a box of ginger nuts. Mrs Krispy is lying on top of me lol


Oh great, SG has joined in. 
Fancy a job in a cafe?  :lol:


Toby Tyler said:


> Oh this coffee is just what I needed, thank you ma'am!
> 
> Now I just gotta snip Rufus's claws and put some clean underpants on him so I can take him in and have his pom poms removed....


You're very welcome pet


----------



## Toby Tyler

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Nice cuppa tea for me please  splash of milk, two sugars and* a box of ginger nuts*.


Certainly you don't mean my ginger boy Rufus's nuts!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> Certainly you don't me my ginger Rufus's nuts!


:lol: :lol:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Oh great, SG has joined in.
> Fancy a job in a cafe?  :lol:
> 
> You're very welcome pet


I'd just drink all your stock sorry  



Toby Tyler said:


> Certainly you don't mean my ginger boy Rufus's nuts!


:lol: :lol: Don't worry! His nuts are safe  I prefer the biscuit kind


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> I'd just drink all your stock sorry


You're leaving me to deal with this rowdy bunch by myself?! 
Cheers


----------



## tigerboo

Ha ha ym your on your own


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Ha ha ym your on your own


It seems so  Unless...

Tigerboo you know we're crazy together....


----------



## tigerboo

Oh go on then lol.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Oh go on then lol.


Yay! A cafe slave


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Don't worry I'll still be sat in the cafe laughing at you running around like a maniac


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Don't worry I'll still be sat in the cafe laughing at you running around like a maniac


You're such a meanie!!! Congratulations you're hired!!
*AND FIRED!!*
Muahahaha! 

Karma my friend, Karma. :lol:


----------



## tigerboo

Oh SG youre banned from the cafe lol 

(only joking)


----------



## djw33wjd

YorkshireMuppet said:


> I really hoped there'd be a pitter patter of kitten paws when I woke up.


i know ym i was hoping for the same. my fiance stayed up with her all night just in case. but there was nothing when i woke up. was a little disappointed myself. but she is sleeping more than normal. and she's cleaning herself everytime shes awake. and right now she is sitting beside the litter box.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Oh SG youre banned from the cafe lol
> 
> (only joking)


SG, if you bring us some cadbury chocolate you can be un-banned


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> i know ym i was hoping for the same. my fiance stayed up with her all night just in case. but there was nothing when i woke up. was a little disappointed myself. but she is sleeping more than normal. and she's cleaning herself everytime shes awake. and right now she is sitting beside the litter box.


I'm telling you they're all going to give birth close to each other, bloody cats  - And then we'll all be run ragged by MANY pitter pattering of LOTS of kitten paws. :lol: (be careful what you wish for eh?  )
I still think Tinkerbell will give birth by the end of today though


----------



## tigerboo

YorkshireMuppet said:


> SG, if you bring us some cadbury chocolate you can be un-banned


Absolutely we are the 2 chocoholics ha ha.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

tigerboo said:


> Absolutely we are the 2 chocoholics ha ha.


Oh YESSSSSSSS


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

*Dishes out the chocolate* (Feel like Willy Wonka)

ENJOYYY! 

Aww OP, I know how you feel, my new addition is messing me around too  bless them!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> *Dishes out the chocolate* (Feel like Willy Wonka)
> 
> ENJOYYY!
> 
> Aww OP, I know how you feel, my new addition is messing me around too  bless them!


Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh (not meant to sound orgasmic)
C.H.O.C.O.L.A.T.E :lol:


----------



## tigerboo

Op is there any news on your girl?


----------



## djw33wjd

tigerboo said:


> Op is there any news on your girl?


still cleaning herself alot she is VERY vocal and affectionate and she is getting touchy about where we pet her, also we are not seeing or feeling the babies move as much..is that good or bad?

ps. you are all complete loons...but its ok so am i lol


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> still cleaning herself alot she is VERY vocal and affectionate and she is getting touchy about where we pet her, also we are not seeing or feeling the babies move as much..is that good or bad?
> 
> ps. you are all complete loons...but its ok so am i lol


Charming 
They may be getting ready for the birth, don't fret unless it's hours of none movement - they could be relaxing too!


----------



## Toby Tyler

Allrighty, what have I missed? I need to go back a few pages and catch up.

OP, it was 2 below zero when I left for vets this morning with Rufus.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> Allrighty, what have I missed? I need to go back a few pages and catch up.
> 
> OP, it was 2 below zero when I left for vets this morning with Rufus.


Well... we're still kittenless


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw33wjd said:


> ps. you are all complete loons...but its ok so am i lol


Another reason to stick around after Ariel's kittens arrive!  You will fit in just lovely!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> Another reason to stick around after Ariel's kittens arrive!  You will fit in just lovely!


Already fitted in I think


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> Another reason to stick around after Ariel's kittens arrive!  You will fit in just lovely!


lol i guess so


----------



## Toby Tyler

SamanthaGoosey said:


> His nuts are safe  I prefer the biscuit kind


No his nuts ain't safe, he's down at the vets at this moment getting them taken out!

AND, for your information....THIS is a *dang* BISCUIT!


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> No his nuts ain't safe, he's down at the vets at this moment getting them taken out!
> 
> AND, for your information....THIS is a *dang* BISCUIT!


lol thats great.


----------



## tigerboo

Come on girl.


----------



## Toby Tyler

_FINALLY_ someone wo understands what a REAL biscuit is!


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> _FINALLY_ someone wo understands what a REAL biscuit is!


gotta love some biscuits and gravy


----------



## OrientalSlave

Toby Tyler said:


> No his nuts ain't safe, he's down at the vets at this moment getting them taken out!
> 
> AND, for your information....THIS is a *dang* BISCUIT!


Looks like a scone to me. Far too thick to be a biscuit.


----------



## dancemagicdance

So... many... pages... and not _one_ single kitten??  Feels like Pipsqueak all over again, I slept on the sofa for a week for that little madam and she went and had them in the afternoon! :lol:


----------



## Jesthar

Toby Tyler said:


> _FINALLY_ someone wo understands what a REAL biscuit is!


As long as we are also agreed that these are what REAL cookies are:


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

jesthar said:


> as long as we are also agreed that these are what real cookies are:


WOOOO Proper Biccies


----------



## dancemagicdance

Jesthar said:


> As long as we are also agreed that these are what REAL cookies are:


Oh no! I have a yummy gooey cookie craving now! :001_tt1: Well, I've just had a new oven put in and y'know, I've got to test how well it works with all different foods so I'm just gonna _have_ to make some tomorrow


----------



## djw33wjd

Jesthar said:


> As long as we are also agreed that these are what REAL cookies are:


OMG Those Look DELICIOUS!!!!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Any updates on your girl?


----------



## djw33wjd

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Any updates on your girl?


not really doing about the same..sleeping and using the litterbox


----------



## Toby Tyler

So all bets are now off? Do we get a second chance??? 

Tuesday 5am CST, 10am GMT. 4 kittens


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Wednesday - 5 kittens - 3 girls and 2 boys!


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> So all bets are now off? Do we get a second chance???
> 
> Tuesday 5am CST, 10am GMT. 4 kittens


i say sometime tomorrow and still 4 kittens

my fiance says still 3 kittens and tomorrow around 7am cst


----------



## djw33wjd

look what we decided to make.


----------



## tigerboo

Mmmmm yummy a nice cup of coffee would go nice with all of them. Making me so jealous now


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

YUMMY!  djw, you fit in so well here  you've even brought cookies!


----------



## djw33wjd

tigerboo said:


> Mmmmm yummy a nice cup of coffee would go nice with all of them. Making me so jealous now


they are delicious.


----------



## tigerboo

You do fit in very well.


----------



## djw33wjd

tigerboo said:


> You do fit in very well.


lol thank you!


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw33wjd said:


> look what we decided to make.


For us??? Awww, you shouldn't have....* quickly grabs one in each hand before they disappear. :thumbup1:


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> For us??? Awww, you shouldn't have....* quickly grabs one in each hand before they disappear. :thumbup1:


lol we made three batches of 6 and i had 4 out of the first batch before my fiance even had one :lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler

Just tell fiance that you are eating for both you _and_ Ariel....


----------



## tigerboo

Sorry to gatecrash the thread but we have another cat pregnancy on this site.


----------



## Toby Tyler

tigerboo said:


> Sorry to gatecrash the thread but we have another cat pregnancy on this site.


Another moggy accident??? If so I can't look.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Don't worry, I think her case is like ours, took in a pregnant stray; but she's huuuge, nothing like the little tummy on Mrs Krispy.


----------



## Toby Tyler

Going to pick up Rufus in a bit, minus his ginger nuts...


----------



## djw33wjd

if it wasn't for the fact that i know they have to come out sometime i would be start to thinking she was never going to have them.


----------



## djw33wjd

if she could talk i swear she would be yelling come quick the kittens are coming..then as soon as i got to her she would laugh and say nah just kidding :lol:


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Any updates?


----------



## djw33wjd

SamanthaGoosey said:


> Any updates?


just laying in her box not really sleeping anymore just laying.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

How long has she been doing that for? How's her body language, does she look relaxed?


----------



## djw33wjd

SamanthaGoosey said:


> How long has she been doing that for? How's her body language, does she look relaxed?


maybe a half hour to 45 min. body language not really dif. than it has been. and by the look in her eyes she doesn't really look at that relaxed.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

djw33wjd said:


> maybe a half hour to 45 min. body language not really dif. than it has been. and by the look in her eyes she doesn't really look at that relaxed.


She could be having some small contractions then, sometimes the small ones you can't see, they'll get bigger and more visible soon. She'll just be uncomfortable at the moment. Let us know if she starts having visible contractions


----------



## djw33wjd

SamanthaGoosey said:


> She could be having some small contractions then, sometimes the small ones you can't see, they'll get bigger and more visible soon. She'll just be uncomfortable at the moment. Let us know if she starts having visible contractions


def. will do


----------



## djw33wjd

so i was watching her and she was breathing normal then all of a sudden she started breathing really really fast for a few seconds then went back to normal breathing.


----------



## Guest

I am no expert on cat birth but it does sound like she is having contractions.


----------



## tigerboo

Come on come on.


----------



## Toby Tyler

YAY, Rufus is home! $608 for a complicated dang neuter! :mad5:

How many dang quid would that be?


----------



## tigerboo

Whats the latest?


----------



## djw33wjd

tigerboo said:


> Whats the latest?


i think im gonna take a nap but she has like watery poop its like shes peeing is that normal for pregnancy? shes resting again but her body positioning looks uneasy and still looks like shes uncomfy and moving positions alot.


----------



## Tamiyamumma

Toby Tyler said:


> YAY, Rufus is home! $608 for a complicated dang neuter! :mad5:
> 
> How many dang quid would that be?


That would be roughly £300 dang quid!!!!!! How complicated is it to deshell his ginger nuts!!!

Xx


----------



## tigerboo

She will move around alot but im not sure on the first bit.


----------



## Toby Tyler

Tamiyamumma said:


> That would be roughly £300 dang quid!!!!!! How complicated is it to deshell his ginger nuts!!!
> 
> Xx


One ginger nut was retained, one had dropped. So it was like a spay and neuter combined! I did have a full blood panel, IV drip, 'optional'? pain management, and I suppose I paid for the little blue cone collar. But YIKES! Almost screamed out loud when she read me the amount.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

djw33wjd said:


> i think im gonna take a nap but she has like watery poop its like shes peeing is that normal for pregnancy? shes resting again but her body positioning looks uneasy and still looks like shes uncomfy and moving positions alot.


I think she is having early contractions, sometimes the contractions can force out any 'waste' like how a human woman can excrete faeces when she's in labour too.

YorkshireMuppet thinks contractions and asked me to let you all know  She also said, tea or coffee anyone?



Toby Tyler said:


> One ginger nut was retained, one had dropped. So it was like a spay and neuter combined! I did have a full blood panel, IV drip, 'optional'? pain management, and I suppose I paid for the little blue cone collar. But YIKES! Almost screamed out loud when she read me the amount.


I think I'd just sit there crying in the clinic! Poor you  At least it's done now and he's safe


----------



## Lucy1012

Toby Tyler said:


> One ginger nut was retained, one had dropped. So it was like a spay and neuter combined! I did have a full blood panel, IV drip, 'optional'? pain management, and I suppose I paid for the little blue cone collar. But YIKES! Almost screamed out loud when she read me the amount.


hahaha I will swap with my vet bills for 2 rounds of testing on 18 cats


----------



## spotty cats

djw33wjd said:


> i think im gonna take a nap but she has like watery poop its like shes peeing is that normal for pregnancy? shes resting again but her body positioning looks uneasy and still looks like shes uncomfy and moving positions alot.


Loose stool is very common shortly before birth


----------



## cats galore

any news yet?


----------



## tigerboo

I wonder if she had them? Hopefully should find out later.


----------



## spid

This is going to sound very petty guys - as it's great to see you all having fun - but could the fun be taken to cat chat as it's impossible to wade through all those pages quickly to see how actual labour/ birth/ non labour is going and I've started to not bother - and I could easily miss a call for help amongst the piccies of biscuits and calls for coffee/ tea/ hot chocolate etc. 

I know it's fun for you, but it's really frustrating for me (and I'm assuming CC/ SC/ WLBSH etc - the virtual midwives really) and I'm finding myself mentally switching off/logging out instead of trying to help cats in need. 

I'm really sorry to ask but it could get in the way of something important.


----------



## spotty cats

spid said:


> This is going to sound very petty guys - as it's great to see you all having fun - but could the fun be taken to cat chat as it's impossible to wade through all those pages quickly to see how actual labour/ birth/ non labour is going and I've started to not bother - and I could easily miss a call for help amongst the piccies of biscuits and calls for coffee/ tea/ hot chocolate etc.
> 
> I know it's fun for you, but it's really frustrating for me (and I'm assuming CC/ SC/ WLBSH etc - the virtual midwives really) and I'm finding myself mentally switching off/logging out instead of trying to help cats in need.
> 
> I'm really sorry to ask but it could get in the way of something important.


Agree and posted similarly in Soupie's thread, have taken to skipping to the last page rather than wading through chit chat.

The actual concerns or questions are hard to see as they get skipped over surrounded by other posts.


----------



## catcoonz

I agree Spid. Ive found myself asking the same questions of the signs as i cant go through all the thread again to find the answer.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Sorry guys, it's all down to me, it won't happen again!


----------



## djw33wjd

still just laying there i dont know whats up with her


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> still just laying there i dont know whats up with her


Has she lost her plug yet?
(Haven't read back to catch up)


----------



## djw33wjd

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Has she lost her plug yet?
> (Haven't read back to catch up)


we thought she had but were not sure so who knows i just wish she would pop already.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> we thought she had but were not sure so who knows i just wish she would pop already.


And what's her behavior like? ie, restless, vocal, quiet?


----------



## djw33wjd

YorkshireMuppet said:


> And what's her behavior like? ie, restless, vocal, quiet?


just laying there not sleeping just laying, shes quiet right now but she has been pretty vocal.


----------



## spid

Any rippling along her sides (the kittens getting into position)?


----------



## djw33wjd

spid said:


> Any rippling along her sides (the kittens getting into position)?


there was alot of that yesterday but i havn't really noticed any today.


----------



## spid

Should be soon then


----------



## tigerboo

All you can do is just watch her and if your worried im sure one of us will be able to help like (cough cough) spid ha ha.


----------



## djw33wjd

spid said:


> Should be soon then


i hope so


----------



## Toby Tyler

Guilty as charged on getting carried away with the fun while waiting for Ariel to deliver. 

But I am here for moral support regardless, just hanging out in the sidelines waiting and hoping for the best from here forward! Was sure they would be here by the time I woke up today.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

It should be relatively soon. Perhaps later on today or early tomorrow i'd say.


----------



## djw33wjd

YorkshireMuppet said:


> It should be relatively soon. Perhaps later on today or early tomorrow i'd say.


i hope so...honestly i kinda like the fun, its very interesting and entertaining lol


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> i hope so...honestly i kinda like the fun, its very interesting and entertaining lol


It's fun until she gives birth, you'll be so nervous!! Don't worry, we're behind you all the way!!! Just saying, have some coffee on hand and try and stay calm!


----------



## djw33wjd

shes been laying down in her box but she hasn't been sleeping every few minutes she starts licking herself and shes been like that for like a half an hour.


----------



## lymorelynn

Licking herself where? Is she cleaning around her genitals? - though my girls haven't been able to reach down there when in the last days of pregnancy


----------



## spid

Is she licking her nether regions? 

PLease get the others spayed asap (they are easily old enough). They are very pretty.


----------



## djw33wjd

spid said:


> Is she licking her nether regions?
> 
> PLease get the others spayed asap (they are easily old enough). They are very pretty.


she is licking her nether regions lol although she can barely reach she has to stand plop down reach lick and repeat lol and they are already spayed.


----------



## lymorelynn

It sounds as though you could have labour starting before very long.


----------



## spid

Phew (on the spayed cats) - well she's very close - just when I need to be going out! 

Watch out for straining - you may need to help, if you need to do the cord , pinch with your finger nails and rio apart about 2 inches from the baby. What ever you do don't use scissors. Then press with your fingers really hard on the end to clamp it shut (wash your hands well first) . Make sure there is a placenta for each kitten - see if mum will eat it - she may wait until she has delivered them all.


----------



## we love bsh's

spid said:


> Phew (on the spayed cats) - well she's very close - just when I need to be going out!
> 
> Watch out for straining - you may need to help, if you need to do the cord , pinch with your finger nails and rio apart about 2 inches from the baby. What ever you do don't use scissors. Then press with your fingers really hard on the end to clamp it shut (wash your hands well first) . Make sure there is a placenta for each kitten - see if mum will eat it - she may wait until she has delivered them all.


Hi spid, I use scissors on cords bleeding is always minimal no more than if the mother had done it. I do give it a good pinch mind with nails.

There is no way I could rip it ooh that so goes through me.

Have you had problems with scissors before spid? Maybe I should change my method but like I said iv had no issues using them.


----------



## spid

I seem to have caused a little bit of controversy - sorry  - I was always told not to use scissors as you need to crush the 'tubes' within the cord to stop the bleeding (like mums teeth do) , scissors tend to be too sharp and don't crush the tubes down and so they can bleed for too long. If you crush the tubes afterwards then you will be fine. I can't tie thread round cords for some reason so I use just my fingers. 

If you use scissors (this is for others not breeders) make sure you sterilise them first.


----------



## spotty cats

It's fine as long as you clamp first wlbsh, I use hemostats and then cut, before I had them tied off with dental floss before cutting
I can't do it with my nails, too squeamish


----------



## spid

Have to admit - it's not the nicest of sensation using your nails and it gets underneath them (even very short nails like I have) and it's quite yucky, but I can't tie dental floss type stuff for some reason. I have thought about keeping them longer and tying a knot in the cords themselves.


----------



## spid

Any progress OP?


----------



## djw33wjd

spid said:


> Any progress OP?


unfortunately no. shes sleeping


----------



## spid

*sigh* they do like making us wait I was sure she was off the mark there for a bit!


----------



## djw33wjd

spid said:


> *sigh* they do like making us wait I was sure she was off the mark there for a bit!


weve been like that for quite a while lol


----------



## spotty cats

spid said:


> *sigh* they do like making us wait I was sure she was off the mark there for a bit!


Always hard when just watching through the computer and not actually seeing the cat


----------



## chloe1975

spid said:


> I seem to have caused a little bit of controversy - sorry  - I was always told not to use scissors as you need to crush the 'tubes' within the cord to stop the bleeding (like mums teeth do) , scissors tend to be too sharp and don't crush the tubes down and so they can bleed for too long. If you crush the tubes afterwards then you will be fine. I can't tie thread round cords for some reason so I use just my fingers.
> 
> If you use scissors (this is for others not breeders) make sure you sterilise them first.


I use my nails too, was beginning to think I was the only one!


----------



## we love bsh's

chloe1975 said:


> I use my nails too, was beginning to think I was the only one!


Ooooooh give over


----------



## GingerJasper

Missed all the threads last night and when I logged on and saw 60 pages of post I thought there would be some lovely pics at the end but no 

Oh well never mind as long as Ariel is ok. Now if she hasn't had them by about 2am GMT blow hard down her nose and POP they should come right out lol. No please don't was only joking as that's what my OH offered to do to me when I was in labour many moons ago.

All paws crossed here for Ariel.

I'm betting 5am GMT and 4 kittens. :thumbup1:


----------



## catcoonz

I tie the cord with cotton tread then cut with scissors, not had any problems.
Dont worry Spid, each do things differently and i will next time try the way you do it.


----------



## Jiskefet

Funny to see how even highly experienced breeders have very different methods and cannot - or simply never thought of - using someone else's. Never too old to learn something new.....


----------



## HeartofClass

Anxiously awaiting news from the OP!


----------



## Lucy1012

I use my nails too.. although luckily only had to do it once..


----------



## djw33wjd

HeartofClass said:


> Anxiously awaiting news from the OP!


no news to bring unfortunately


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw33wjd said:


> no news to bring unfortunately


Still? You must be going batty waiting! C'mon Ariel, what are you waiting for? Hoping it won't be too much longer and that she is comfortable with all us voyeurs ogling.  (Yuck on the fingernails )


----------



## chillminx

Tamiyamumma said:


> That would be roughly £300 dang quid!!!!!! How complicated is it to deshell his ginger nuts!!!
> 
> Xx


More like £402 quid, at current exchange rates


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Still no babies?


----------



## OrientalSlave

chillminx said:


> More like £402 quid, at current exchange rates


Good grief - my vets quoted less than that for a straightforward C-section!


----------



## djw33wjd

still no babies but shes laying on her side and i swear i seen a rippling contraction but i could be wrong since its the only one ive seen, i seen it 5-10 min. ago and yes she is driving us looney


----------



## Toby Tyler

Anything? 3:19 pm CST 8:19pm GMT


----------



## dancemagicdance

spid said:


> Have to admit - it's not the nicest of sensation using your nails and it gets underneath them (even very short nails like I have) and it's quite yucky, but I can't tie dental floss type stuff for some reason. I have thought about keeping them longer and tying a knot in the cords themselves.


I used my nails with Pip's kittens, I definitely agree about the odd sensation - it felt _nothing_ like I was expecting it to! It's the part of the birth that I can remember most vividly, I felt like under my nails would never be clean again :lol:


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> Anything? 3:19 pm CST 8:19pm GMT


nothing besides cleaning herself alot havn't noticed any more contractions so i dont think they were contractions, and OMG Stinkiest Poo Ever!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler

Still nothing eh? Was her stool normal or loose? Is she eating and drinking water? How is her mood?


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> Still nothing eh? Was her stool normal or loose? Is she eating and drinking water? How is her mood?


stool has been very loose pretty much water...it kind of worries me because it looks like her butt is sore from it and she has a sore spot on her tail from it by her butt..she has been eating and drinking but mostly drinking..mood is affectionate but not more than it has been..still sleeping alot. i fear the other cat on here will have her kittens before ariel..the thread itself has already stolen all our thunder and now it looks like that cat is ready to give birth.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> stool has been very loose pretty much water...it kind of worries me because it looks like her butt is sore from it and she has a sore spot on her tail from it by her butt..she has been eating and drinking but mostly drinking..mood is affectionate but not more than it has been..still sleeping alot. i fear the other cat on here will have her kittens before ariel..the thread itself has already stolen all our thunder and now it looks like that cat is ready to give birth.


Don't worry once one goes they all tend to follow pretty quickly!! :lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler

There will be people on here when you need them. Keep posting updates especially such as you just did with her stool and bum. Can you tell if she somewhat comfortable or does she appear in any pain?


----------



## tigerboo

djw33wjd said:


> stool has been very loose pretty much water...it kind of worries me because it looks like her butt is sore from it and she has a sore spot on her tail from it by her butt..she has been eating and drinking but mostly drinking..mood is affectionate but not more than it has been..still sleeping alot. i fear the other cat on here will have her kittens before ariel..the thread itself has already stolen all our thunder and now it looks like that cat is ready to give birth.


Im sorry but the thread on here has allready stolen all our thunder im sorry but its not a competion.


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw33wjd said:


> stool has been very loose pretty much water...*it kind of worries me because it looks like her butt is sore from it and she has a sore spot on her tail from it by her butt.*.she has been eating and drinking but mostly drinking..mood is affectionate but not more than it has been..still sleeping alot. i fear the other cat on here will have her kittens before ariel..the thread itself has already stolen all our thunder and now it looks like that cat is ready to give birth.


Is this due to excessive licking?


----------



## Toby Tyler

tigerboo said:


> Im sorry but the thread on here has allready stolen all our thunder im sorry but its not a competion.


I really don't think that is called for, OP is worried, not looking at this as a competition! You are taking her remarks out of context.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> I really don't think that is called for, OP is worried, not looking at this as a competition!


please don't start an argument, I'm shattered as it is and don't think I could cope with an argument as i'd _have_ to join in knowing me 
Calm down for the cat's sake please guys


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> Is this due to excessive licking?


i dont think it is but idk she licks alot..shes comfortable enough to sleep lol but i mean its hard to tell if shes uncomfortable from baby's or some other reason.


----------



## Toby Tyler

So curious minds are dying to know....how are you going to do the cords?


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> So curious minds are dying to know....how are you going to do the cords?


were gonna use our teeth :lol:

JK!

we have dental floss to tie the chords and sterilized scissors to cut


----------



## OrientalSlave

YorkshireMuppet said:


> please don't start an argument, I'm shattered as it is and don't think I could cope with an argument as i'd _have_ to join in knowing me
> Calm down for the cat's sake please guys


You HAVE to? Whatever happened to engaging brain before clicking on send?


----------



## OrientalSlave

dancemagicdance said:


> I used my nails with Pip's kittens, I definitely agree about the odd sensation - it felt _nothing_ like I was expecting it to! It's the part of the birth that I can remember most vividly, I felt like under my nails would never be clean again :lol:


What always surprises me is how tough the cord is. It looks so fragile as well.


----------



## catcoonz

No need to worry, we do check the threads to see whats happening, but if nothing has progressed, no point in posting. No arguements now please, especially being this close.

Hopefully mum will do the cords, they usually do, its just incase she doesnt then you step in.

Better to know all of what could go wrong and what to do the hopefully you will be calmer.

Even if all the cats go into labour at the same time, there are plenty of us to go around.


----------



## Lisa88

Hiya, 

Please don't worry about Dribbles going into labour before your little lady. I've been willing Ariel to go into labour as I too believe the others will follow suit. I've learnt so much from you thread and have been waiting anxiously to hear about the birth so I can learn more! All in good time no doubt! They like making us wait don't they!! 

I think everybody on here is out to help the cats so I'm sure the support will be there when you need it. Seems to be lots of cats about to pop in time for Easter.

Dribbles is looking pretty content atm, not like a cat about to go into labour. Think the plug just got my hopes up. Never thought I'd be so pleased to see a bit of slime at the rear end of a cat!

Fingers crossed for you both. I'm thinking of you here on the other side of the globe!


----------



## spid

Still rippling (kittens moving into position) or stopped now?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

OrientalSlave said:


> You HAVE to? Whatever happened to engaging brain before clicking on send?


Because I take sides, silly I know.


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw33wjd said:


> *were gonna use our teeth* :lol:
> 
> JK!


That did make me choke on my coffee laughing, I could just picture you and fiance biting away! :001_tt2:


----------



## dancemagicdance

OrientalSlave said:


> What always surprises me is how tough the cord is. It looks so fragile as well.


Yes definitely! I was so stressed the first time I had to do it - Pip did the first 2 herself but got in a bit of a flap with the third one, she pushed the kitten out then started trying to walk about with kitten still dangling  So I had to try and hold kitten up and rip the cord without pulling on the side still attached to her or the side attached to the kitten, all while she was still trying to walk about, so I had to keep an eye that she didn't stand on the other two kittens either! (Sorry OP, not trying to scare you, but best to be prepared eh!  )


----------



## Toby Tyler

spid said:


> Still rippling (kittens moving into position) or stopped now?


Ariel update?


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> Ariel update?


im a little worried ariels butt looks very swollen i dont know how well you can see it from the pic but is this normal? we tried cleaning it with cat wipes but everytime i touched it with the wipe she acted like it was really sore either that or she really didn't like me touching her A** lol


----------



## lymorelynn

djw33wjd said:


> im a little worried ariels butt looks very swollen i dont know how well you can see it from the pic but is this normal? we tried cleaning it with cat wipes but everytime i touched it with the wipe she acted like it was really sore either that or she really didn't like me touching her A** lol


That looks very sore. I'd be wanting a vet to take a look at her


----------



## gskinner123

It looks from the picture that she's been overgrooming around her anus - there seems to be a little fur missing as the base of her tail. Has she been constipated or, alternatively, had the runs?


----------



## Toby Tyler

Poor Ariel, to me that looks very sore and swollen. I have never had a cat deliver kittens though. Someone will be on to advise. But you may have to prepare for a trip to the vets.


----------



## djw33wjd

gskinner123 said:


> It looks from the picture that she's been overgrooming around her anus - there seems to be a little fur missing as the base of her tail. Has she been constipated or, alternatively, had the runs?


she has had watery runny poop for a few days


----------



## gskinner123

djw33wjd said:


> im a little worried ariels butt looks very swollen i dont know how well you can see it from the pic but is this normal? we tried cleaning it with cat wipes but everytime i touched it with the wipe she acted like it was really sore either that or she really didn't like me touching her A** lol


I should have mentioned - she looks very clean around the area, there's no need to wipe her with anything, it'll just make matters worse.


----------



## djw33wjd

gskinner123 said:


> I should have mentioned - she looks very clean around the area, there's no need to wipe her with anything, it'll just make matters worse.


we wiped it before we took the picture it did look gross thats the only reason we noticed it looked so bad.


----------



## gskinner123

djw33wjd said:


> she has had watery runny poop for a few days


I think you'll find that's why she's been overgrooming her rear end and why she is now a little sore/swollen. I personally don't think her bottom, as such, needs veterinary attention but if she's been consistently passing watery faeces for two days, that does need some attention.


----------



## Lucy1012

djw33wjd said:


> she has had watery runny poop for a few days


watery runny poop and that bottom say to me she has intestinal parasites, Giardia for instance you really need to get her to the vet and get her poop looked at on a slide. Today...


----------



## GingerJasper

I've not much experience with this but I would either leave it alone (if you can't move her to the vet) but maybe pat it lightly with a dry tissue. Dont use moist cat wipes as it may be aggrevating the area.

Good luck I have to go to work for a while but will be back on later to catch up.

Paws x'd for you all xx


----------



## Toby Tyler

OP has been mentioning the licking, is this something she always does or is in the last few days/week?

Also, how are the other cats poos/bums, assuming everyone is on the same diet? Has she been allowed to drink water from say a river or creek?


----------



## Tamiyamumma

I would be inclined just to call the vets for a bit of advice. 

Like you have been saying she has been paying a lot of attention to that area so that might be the case but better to check given her current condition xx


----------



## djw33wjd

Lucy1012 said:


> watery runny poop and that bottom say to me she has intestinal parasites, Giardia for instance you really need to get her to the vet and get her poop looked at on a slide. Today...


i just did a little search and i think i might know what the problem is we switched her from adult cat food to kitten food cold turkey and now that i think about it thats about when the poop turned watery could this be the reason? and if so what can i do to fix it?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

I would also suggest ringing the vets, just to be sure as she does look very sore!!


----------



## Lucy1012

djw33wjd said:


> i just did a little search and i think i might know what the problem is we switched her from adult cat food to kitten food cold turkey and now that i think about it thats about when the poop turned watery could this be the reason? and if so what can i do to fix it?


any change in diet would cause a loose tummy but the fact it is watery makes me think parasite or bacteria, the vet will be able to take a swab and look at it there and then. It could be something of nothing and I couldn't really tell without seeing her and her business but if it is caused by Giardia or Tritrichomonas Foetus you stand a very high chance that the kittens will die.


----------



## gskinner123

djw33wjd said:


> i just did a little search and i think i might know what the problem is we switched her from adult cat food to kitten food cold turkey and now that i think about it thats about when the poop turned watery could this be the reason? and if so what can i do to fix it?


Very possibly... even likely. But you need to be absolutely certain in your own mind that the watery stools are a completely new thing for her before passing the problem off a simply dietary. Best feed her small, frequent amounts of very bland food such as boiled chicken and/or white fish. Nothing milky at all, even if she usually drinks cat milk. Boiled chicken/fish isn't going to sustain her for too long given that she's heavily pregnant and neither will it help with lactation - which means if you can't cure the problem, after a couple of days, with a bland diet then you should really consider taking her to the vet.


----------



## Toby Tyler

Yes, quite likely!

Suggest going to the grocery and getting a can of *plain* canned pumpkin. Not pumpkin pie filling, plain pumpkin. Try feeding her about a teaspoon, she should take right to it. It will help her bum in no time. 

What you don't use freeze in ice cube trays, when frozen pop out and put in a baggie in the freezer.


----------



## djw33wjd

YorkshireMuppet said:


> I would also suggest ringing the vets, just to be sure as she does look very sore!!


if it is from the food how would i fix it would i just mix some of her old food in with the new or how would i do that?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> if it is from the food how would i fix it would i just mix some of her old food in with the new or how would i do that?


I'd be inclined to suggest adding a bit of her old food to her new food, although she may still have an upset stomach if she's eating the new food. Always be careful and slow when changing a diet!


----------



## djw33wjd

YorkshireMuppet said:


> I'd be inclined to suggest adding a bit of her old food to her new food, although she may still have an upset stomach if she's eating the new food. Always be careful and slow when changing a diet!


good to know i feel bad now... i will def. pick up some pumpkin later today and add some of her old food to new.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> good to know i feel bad now... i will def. pick up some pumpkin later today and add some of her old food to new.


Don't feel bad hun, you weren't to know and everybody makes mistakes. With time she will adjust to new food, just try to slowly wean her off the old stuff. She'll be fine


----------



## Toby Tyler

The forum is for learning these things. Personally I would recommend taking at least a week for switching diets drastically. Start by adding maybe 5 -10% of the new food to the old, and gradually work up to 100% very slowly. Kitties tummies are very sensitive. 

You will be amazed at the pumpkin! And if that doesn't clear it almost immediately you really need to at least call the vet.


----------



## djw33wjd

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Don't feel bad hun, you weren't to know and everybody makes mistakes. With time she will adjust to new food, just try to slowly wean her off the old stuff. She'll be fine


so should i put her completely on old food and slowly wean off or should i just mix old and new and slowly take old out?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> so should i put her completely on old food and slowly wean off or should i just mix old and new and slowly take old out?


I'd give her a few days on the old food until she settles down and doesn't have an upset stomach, then i'd add little bits into the old food, give it a few days of the same amount and add more of the new stuff and reduce the old food. And do that until she's on the new food, but keep an eye out for an upset stomach as she could be reacting to the food and not the change in diet.


----------



## djw33wjd

YorkshireMuppet said:


> I'd give her a few days on the old food until she settles down and doesn't have an upset stomach, then i'd add little bits into the old food, give it a few days of the same amount and add more of the new stuff and reduce the old food. And do that until she's on the new food, but keep an eye out for an upset stomach as she could be reacting to the food and not the change in diet.


ok thank you i will get food switched now.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> ok thank you i will get food switched now.


No problem!


----------



## Lucy1012

but again I will add rapid diet changes do not usually cause watery stools, the food is still digested and just causes loose stools, sore swollen bottoms are usually down to fecal incontinence.. please get her checked over and if you chose not to I would suggest you buy enough panacur liquid/paste to treat her everyday for a week.


----------



## gskinner123

Lucy1012 said:


> but again I will add rapid diet changes do not usually cause watery stools, the food is still digested and just causes loose stools, sore swollen bottoms are usually down to fecal incontinence.. please get her checked over and if you chose not to I would suggest you buy enough panacur liquid/paste to treat her everyday for a week.


I think the Panacur is a *very* good idea to be on the safe side.. for now :/


----------



## Toby Tyler

gskinner123 said:


> I think the Panacur is a *very* good idea to be on the safe side.. for now :/


Not sure Panacur is used in US? All these types of treatments ie worming are typically done only by a vet in the US.

http://www.vetinfo.com/treating-giardia-with-panacur.html

Here Giardia is often caused by drinking from a stream.


----------



## Toby Tyler

Panacur is not approved in the US for treating cats with Giardia. That said, some vets may choose to use it off label if they could get it. Here the drug used would likely be Metronidazole, even though it's also not approved. It is used off label as there are no approved drugs for treatment of cats with Giardia in the US. Not sure if Metronidazole is safe in pregnancy.

OP, you might want to look at this...

Giardia | CAPC Vet

Let us know if the pumpkin firms up her stools for now.


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> Panacur is not approved in the US. That said, some vets still may choose to use it off label if they could get it. Here the drug would likely be Metronidazole. Not sure if that is safe in pregnancy.
> 
> OP, you might want to look at this...
> 
> Giardia | CAPC Vet
> 
> Let us know if the pumpkin firms up her stools for now.


i just looked it all up and until the kittens are born if it is giardia i cant really do anything because the drug can cause malformations in fetus' so it is not recommended for pregnant queens.


----------



## we love bsh's

As iv had a bad experience with liquid panacur id use milbemax,its safe for pregnant girls.Obviously it is your choice and others have not had problems with panacur but a handful of people have.

I guess it wouldn't hurt to try her on boiled chicken either for a few days just in case it is the change of diet.


----------



## welshjet

Lucy1012 said:


> but again I will add rapid diet changes do not usually cause watery stools, the food is still digested and just causes loose stools, sore swollen bottoms are usually down to fecal incontinence.. please get her checked over and if you chose not to I would suggest you buy enough panacur liquid/paste to treat her everyday for a week.


Cant comment on the panacur bit like Lucy has done. But I agree with her post re vet

OP - I know you've had some good advice from people on here, but in view of the fact that she is pregnant and it may cause complications - why haven't you taken her to a vet??

Surely that is the first port of call. If my cats had that going on, id be straight down there, worrying the life out of them and im your case even more with her being close to giving birth.


----------



## Toby Tyler

we love bsh's said:


> As iv had a bad experience with liquid panacur id use milbemax,its safe for pregnant girls.Obviously it is your choice and others have not had problems with panacur but a handful of people have.
> 
> I guess it wouldn't hurt to try her on boiled chicken either for a few days just in case it is the change of diet.


I don't think either panacur milbemax are readily available in the US. Not sure any of the drugs they are using off-label here are safe for a pregnant girl.

The boiled chicken would be a good idea. When you go to the grocery pick up a few jars of _plain_ baby food chicken. Chicken and water only.


----------



## Toby Tyler

You might also pick up some plain rice instant baby cereal. Mix up just a tsp. or so and either mix it into her wet food or the baby food chicken. Do not use Kaopectate.


----------



## MilosSlave

Your poor cat deserves to be seen by a vet. It's back end looks very sore. Stop relying on the internet to diagnose your cat.


----------



## Toby Tyler

Bear in mind the cat is about to deliver a litter of kittens. A vet trip would be highly stressful for the cat. There is not a lot a vet can do for this right now. OP is on here for help with a labour and delivery, she is not looking to the internet to dx her cat. 

If the runs don't clear up with the things suggested, do phone the vet.


----------



## lynnenagle

Toby Tyler said:


> Bear in mind the cat is about to deliver a litter of kittens. A vet trip would be highly stressful for the cat. There is not a lot a vet can do for this right now. OP is on here for help with a labour and delivery, she is not looking to the internet to dx her cat.
> 
> If the runs don't clear up with the things suggested, do phone the vet.


Imo, you have gave some really good advice about the food but the vet should be called because she's pregnant


----------



## Lucy1012

we love bsh's said:


> As iv had a bad experience with liquid panacur id use milbemax,its safe for pregnant girls.Obviously it is your choice and others have not had problems with panacur but a handful of people have.
> 
> I guess it wouldn't hurt to try her on boiled chicken either for a few days just in case it is the change of diet.


I am not sure if milbemax contains the ingredient needed to kill Giardia and if it is TTF then it won't do much other than ease the symtoms for a few days. I could be way off but I have seen kittens with Giiardia and they looked like they had FIP swollen bellies, weight loss every where else, swollen sore bums not nice


----------



## Lucy1012

oh another thing you can give her is pro kolin, it's like yakult for cats and will help


----------



## Toby Tyler

A phone call to vet wouldn't hurt, but chances are this is due to the dietary change, her having the runs, and then over licking her anus.

CC suggested a diaper rash cream. Desitin is one that I imagine would be safe. Try to distract her from licking the area and use just a tiny amount. It will soothe the area and lessen the inflammation.

Giardia might be treated differently in the US. I remember a few years ago calling the vet after seeing Cricket drink from the stream. They told me something like 90% of cats and dogs in this county will test positive for giardia and they don't generally test for it??? Cricket was never tested and has never shown symptoms.


----------



## Toby Tyler

Lucy1012 said:


> oh another thing you can give her is pro kolin, it's like yakult for cats and will help


I don't think we have it here, and do NOT use Kaopectate as I mentioned.


----------



## catcoonz

Ive just gone back in my book when a rescue cat had the same sore bottom, i did have a vet check on her and the vet said sudacreme or petroleum jelly, of course being in America ive just checked with my own vet who has said Desitin would work.

Taking it of course the cat is up to date on worming. If not you will need to worm her and this will be passed through the milk to the kittens.


----------



## Lucy1012

A+D cream would be fine too x


----------



## we love bsh's

Lucy1012 said:


> I am not sure if milbemax contains the ingredient needed to kill Giardia and if it is TTF then it won't do much other than ease the symtoms for a few days. I could be way off but I have seen kittens with Giiardia and they looked like they had FIP swollen bellies, weight loss every where else, swollen sore bums not nice


Oh is that what were talking about  thought we were talking about worms.


----------



## Toby Tyler

Actually, A+D is a great suggestion. I might use that over Desitin.


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry, having a dim moment. what is A+D?


----------



## Toby Tyler

It's also a diaper/nappy rash cream that contains Vitamin A and D.


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou.
Just so people who read this doesnt think i am self diagnosing on the forum.
I had downloaded the photo and emailed to my own vet for confirmation on how to treat.

I thought it was easier to do this before the owner stressed a heavily pregnant cat by going to their vet.

Of course we do need to know if the cat is up to date on worming.


----------



## Toby Tyler

Lucy1012 said:


> A+D cream would be fine too x


Just found this on a blog...

Here are some other suggestions for the use of A+D ointment:

If you have Psoriasis, try applying A+D ointment two times a day or more as needed.

If you get burnt while cooking, apply a little on your burn. It helps heal and decreases the pain.

Body piercing and Tatoos

To heal dry cracked hands, at bedtime, apply it all over the hands up to the wrist. Make sure to get on your knuckles and between your fingers. Put a pair of socks on your hands and go to sleep. When you wake up, just wash off any excess. Do this two or three times a week.

To heal the feet, at bedtime, apply all over your feet to the ankle. Pay special attention to the heel area and around the toes too. Put a pair of socks on your feet. This takes a little longer so do it for one week.

If a company takes the time to let you know what is in their product right on the tube, they have to care about the consumer. When your child is in pain with every diaper change, try A+D ointment the next time. You may find that it's not for you. But you won't know until you try it


----------



## Lucy1012

I had a tattoo done the last time I was in tampa and this is what they suggested I use, good stuff. I have a 5 & 18 month old at the time so stocked up


----------



## Toby Tyler

So we have the nappy cream, baby food and a fiance...

I see little ones in the future for OP. Have you been spayed??? hmy:


----------



## welshjet

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou.
> Just so people who read this doesnt think i am self diagnosing on the forum.
> I had downloaded the photo and emailed to my own vet for confirmation on how to treat.
> 
> I thought it was easier to do this before the owner stressed a heavily pregnant cat by going to their vet.
> 
> Of course we do need to know if the cat is up to date on worming.


CC, self diagosis or not, surely the cat needs a proper vet diagnosis, you cant tell things really by a photo. What if something is suggested and it affects the cat and/or kittens. What would the OP's reaction be then if anything god fobid, were to happen. Yes she is heavily pregnant and I understand the stress that this would cause, but surely it.is more safer that trying things out by what sounds like trial and error. Im sorry if it comes across the wrong way but if the cat were not to be.pregnant, people quite possibly would have gone off on one by now re- vets, it would also be an ideal point for the OP to get her cat fully checked out by a vet re pregancy/kittens.


----------



## Toby Tyler

What is going on OP? Did you get the stuff to help with the runs and soothe her bum for tonight? 

Imagine the vets are closed by now. Bear in mind a weekend is coming up. If she needs to be seen, you won't want to let it go on over the weekend. Find out your vets office hours, they may be open Sat. for part of the day but unlikely Sunday, which is a holiday. 

Let us know how she is doing.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Toby Tyler said:


> What is going on OP? Did you get the stuff to help with the runs and soothe her bum for tonight?
> 
> Imagine the vets are closed by now. Bear in mind a weekend is coming up. If she needs to be seen, you won't want to let it go on over the weekend. Find out your vets office hours, they may be open Sat. for part of the day but unlikely Sunday, which is a holiday.
> 
> Let us know how she is doing.


Yes and being Easter Bank Holiday they would not be likely to be open on Monday either, so best to call them as soon as you can x


----------



## Toby Tyler

For me it's like Murphy's law. Something always seems to happen over the weekend when the normal vets are closed.  There will be ER Vet service available I image where OP lives. But you do not want to go that route if at all possible. We do not have insurance typically in the US.

That said, if you don't see improvement with the suggestions, do call the vet tomorrow. 

OP, am I understanding correctly you switched her from adult food to kitten food or the other way around?


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> For me it's like Murphy's law. Something always seems to happen over the weekend when the normal vets are closed.  There will be ER Vet service available I image where OP lives. But you do not want to go that route if at all possible. We do not have insurance typically in the US.
> 
> That said, if you don't see improvement with the suggestions, do call the vet tomorrow.
> 
> OP, am I understanding correctly you switched her from adult food to kitten food or the other way around?


we were feeding her adult cat food but read online that kitten food is better for pregnant cats because it has nutrients that help the kittens so we put her on that..we called our vet and he said it does sound like change in diet so if all of the suggestions on here dont work we should bring her in..and she has been wormed....and o btw she has been nesting like crazy rearranging everything she can find.


----------



## Toby Tyler

You want to make sure she stays well hydrated. Is she drinking enough and peeing? If you need to get fluids in her, you can give her the water from a can of tuna. Homemade chicken broth without spices or onions would be good. Almost all commercial broth contains onions so none of that.


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> You want to make sure she stays well hydrated. Is she drinking enough and peeing? If you need to get fluids in her, you can give her the water from a can of tuna. Homemade chicken broth without spices or onions would be good. Almost all commercial broth contains onions so none of that.


she drinks water like we drink pop or coffee she cant get enough of it lol


----------



## Lucy1012

djw33wjd said:


> she drinks water like we drink pop or coffee she cant get enough of it lol[/QUOTE
> 
> is this usual or since she has had a bad tummy?


----------



## djw33wjd

Lucy1012 said:


> is this usual or since she has had a bad tummy?


since the past few weeks


----------



## Toby Tyler

How much is she peeing? Approx amount and how often. Can you estimate how much she is drinking? Did you tell the vet or did it come up?


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> How much is she peeing? Can you estimate how much she is drinking? Did you tell the vet or did it come up?


im not sure how much she is peeing partly because she has watery poop so its hard to keep track, it didn't really come up but ive read that in late pregnancy they drink alot so i didn't really think anything about it. she may not drink as much as we do pop and coffee but she does drink more than she did before she got big.


----------



## Toby Tyler

When exactly did the watery poop begin? I know it's in this thread somewhere  but it would take forever to find it. 

Also, would you call the drinking _excessive_?


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> When exactly did the watery poop begin? I know it's in this thread somewhere  but it would take forever to find it.
> 
> Also, would you call the drinking _excessive_?


no not really excessive and when we switched the food the watery poop started like the next day or the day after


----------



## Toby Tyler

Okey dokey  

That makes perfect sense. You have the stuff to help her tummy and bum now. See how she does overnight and tomorrow morning. I want to know if she likes the pumpkin, that will clear up the runs in no time.  

And if tomorrow you still have any worries, you can call the vet just to be on the safe side. Do try to watch her using the litterbox.


----------



## Lucy1012

they are no fools cats and she will drink more to try and combat the water she is losing through the loose tummy. Keep us updated, but i still think a vet visit would be good pregnant or not unless mum is in tip top health this will have a huge impact on the health of her babies (says she who is sat with 2 poorly kittens at 2.06am on good Friday)


----------



## MilosSlave

This threads been running for a week now and has gone from oops litter to a pregnant cat who's drinking alot, has a sore, swollen, bald butt and watery poop. If this was my cat I'd be very concerned. I hope there is a good outcome to this and you end up with a healthy mum and kittens.


----------



## Toby Tyler

OP has been in contact with her vet and does have a 24/7 vet lined up for the weekend just in case. She is following the advice given by her veterinarian!


----------



## temsley

djw33wjd said:


> we called our vet and he said it does sound like change in diet so if all of the suggestions on here dont work we should bring her in..


Well at least you have called the vet which is what everyone is suggesting you do, but how long do you leave it til you take her in, so many suggestions have been made. I know vets don't do it here but in the States is there any chance they would come out to see her rather than disturbing her?
Mind you i say vets wouldn't do it here in UK but i have never had experience of pregnant cats i generally have boy kittens and get them neutered straight away, and these last two cats i had are indoor cats (because i don't like the neighborhood) I didn't insure them either as i have only needed the vets when they were kittens for thier check up and vaccinations, but Bobby who recently died aged 12 cost me £700 in vet fees and special food in 6 weeks and he was picking up, and then in his final week just rapidly went downhill, funnily enough it was the same week i had a virus, on the Sunday he was really ill with his breathing and the vet gave him a tablet to make him eat and to make his breathing easier, it did make him eat but the breathing got worse, i had to sign a disclaimer with this tablet as it had only been registered for small dogs the vet says it would cost 5 million pounds to register the drug for every animal so generally they don't bother, so you let the vets give them the tablet at your own risk. 
Gone off subject here but my point is Bobby went downhill very very fast to the point nothing could be done, there was one thing but it would have cost me more than i could have afforded on a sunday emergency vet rates and that was oxygen and hospilization, so i was hoping to do that on the Monday but he died before getting to the vets.

And that is the importance of getting animals to the vets asap

Hope your Ariel gets better soon and has lovely healthy babies.


----------



## catcoonz

What is the vets advise?


----------



## Toby Tyler

My vets will make house calls. It depends on the vet, and I imagine how long you've been a client. They usually have to fit it in at the very end of the day after the clinic closes. But it would be worth it for OP to inquire when she talks to the vet today. 

My understanding is vet has advised OP the loose stools were in all likelihood due to a sudden change in diet. If there is no improvement today vet will advise further. Again, she has a 24/7 vet lined up for any weekend emergency.


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou TT, keep us posted.


----------



## IsisSpots

I have seen this redness and swelling on a cat before who also had watery stools. A visit to the vet confirmed that the skin irritation was purely due to the diarrhea (i assume it is rather acidic?) pro kolin was prescribed with little effect. Advice was also given to withhold food for 24/48 hours which did the trick although i imagine this wouldn't be advisable for a pregnant cat.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## djw33wjd

IsisSpots said:


> I have seen this redness and swelling on a cat before who also had watery stools. A visit to the vet confirmed that the skin irritation was purely due to the diarrhea (i assume it is rather acidic?) pro kolin was prescribed with little effect. Advice was also given to withhold food for 24/48 hours which did the trick although i imagine this wouldn't be advisable for a pregnant cat.
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


yeah we thought about doing that too but decided it would not be the best thing to do in this situation. the pure pumpkin did the trick. only an hour or so after eating some her poop already had shape. we froze the rest in ice cube trays for later use/ occasional treats if needed again


----------



## cats galore

so pleased to hear things seem to be picking up for her. how's she doing now with the kittens - is there still no sign of them appearing?


----------



## catcoonz

Glad the pumpkin has worked already, keep on with the cream so hopefully she wont be too sore when she goes into labour.


----------



## djw33wjd

cats galore said:


> so pleased to hear things seem to be picking up for her. how's she doing now with the kittens - is there still no sign of them appearing?


she has started nesting like fricken crazy and she has been VERY vocal but no kittens poppin out yet


----------



## djw33wjd

First ones out!!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

just in time again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catcoonz

what.....already.


----------



## MoggyBaby

djw33wjd said:


> First ones out!!


Is all well? Are mummy and baby # 1 doing good?


----------



## GingerJasper

Congrats hope all is ok. Will stay on and keep watching.

My bet was close I did say Friday but 5am not pm. Oh well


----------



## catcoonz

Time difference in America, but not sure what time it is over there, so you maybe closer.


----------



## djw33wjd

shes cleaning baby 1 hes breathing she has chewed the chord. and baby is looking for nipple


----------



## catcoonz

Great news. xx


----------



## GingerJasper

catcoonz said:


> Time difference in America, but not sure what time it is over there, so you maybe closer.


I think I was saying GMT time but the other night when I was reading I had lost the use of most of my senses lol everything was blurring.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Woop! So glad the first one is alright  c'mon number 2!


----------



## temsley

that is brilliant news, been watching this thread like its a soap :wink5:


----------



## HeartofClass

Ahhh she's been keeping us all waiting hasn't she! Let's hope all the rest go as smoothly as the first xx


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

temsley said:


> that is brilliant news, been watching this thread like its a soap :wink5:


This is true, i've been waiting DAYS for this 
OP, do I have permission to add photo's onto the 'Safely delivered 2013' thread?


----------



## catcoonz

Not yet YM, wait until all babies are safely delivered, then you can. xxx


----------



## temsley

Its so exciting

Bet she'll be glad when its over both the owner and the cat!!


----------



## catcoonz

Has baby #2 arrived yet?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

catcoonz said:


> Not yet YM, wait until all babies are safely delivered, then you can. xxx


I meant when they're all here  xxx


----------



## temsley

I remember when Tammy (my mum and dads cat) who was a stray adopted my mum and dad, she had been a stray for sometime and given birth to quite a few litters, anyway she arrived to live at my mum and dads pregnant, it just so happened that when she was to give birth my mum and dad were on holiday, so my brother had to look after her whilst she gave birth, he had never been in this position before but Tammy gave birth to 6 kittens and took care of them but she was an experienced mother. My brother had all the worry but needn't have think the Mothers instinct kicks in.
My mum and dad got back a couple of days later and my dad got Tammy straight down the vets to have her neutered.


----------



## catcoonz

YorkshireMuppet said:


> I meant when they're all here  xxx


Smartie Pants xxxx


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

catcoonz said:


> Smartie Pants xxxx


 Learnt from the master  xxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Am i really that bad. xx


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

catcoonz said:


> Am i really that bad. xx


Noo..... ut:
   xx


----------



## catcoonz

Hoping kitten 2 is out now.


----------



## djw33wjd

NUMBER 2 IS OUT!!! she's cleaning it off right now. still no placentas yet so we will keep a close watch on that. have all our emergency stuff ready in case of well... emergency lol. will keep you all posted!!!!


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz how can no placentas come out. tabitha had one come out with each kitten and the cord was attached to it


----------



## catcoonz

What exactly do you mean, no placenta's.
Was there a placenta for kitten 1.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Congratulations on Kitten 2!!
Watching the placenta questions with interest!!


----------



## MollyMilo

Some mums eats the cord and placenta so fast that It could easily be missed. 
You have an excellent mummy cat there


----------



## djw33wjd

MollyMilo said:


> Some mums eats the cord and placenta so fast that It could easily be missed.
> You have an excellent mummy cat there


its possible we missed the placentas but we havn't seen them so idk


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Come on Ariel beautiful girl!!!


----------



## cats galore

keep a really close on the next kitten being born to see if mom eats it or not. it will give you a clue as to what is happening with the placentas


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Hopefully she's just very efficient and already eaten them before you saw  looking forward to seeing the colours! As Nora can't have kittens and she's similar to your beautiful Ariel, I am living it through you


----------



## Toby Tyler

Wow, I step a way for just a bit and there are 2 kittens already! Glad the pumpkin worked  It's good to keep a can or two on hand for tummy troubles and cats seem to enjoy the taste.

Now I'm glued to the computer. 12:50 pm CST, 5:50 GMT.

And it's Good Friday!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Toby Tyler said:


> Wow, I step a way for just a bit and there are 2 kittens already! Glad the pumpkin worked  It's good to keep a can or two on hand for tummy troubles and cats seem to enjoy the taste.
> 
> Now I'm glued to the computer. 12:50 pm CST, 5:50 GMT.
> 
> And it's Good Friday!


Bless her, very considerate of her to do it at this time


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

N'aw Good Friday kittens


----------



## Vikki1985

Brilliant! Hope everything goes smoothly x


----------



## catcoonz

if there are more kittens, #3 would be good about now.


----------



## Toby Tyler

cats galore said:


> keep a really close on the next kitten being born to see if mom eats it or not. it will give you a clue as to what is happening with the placentas


There should be one with each kitten. Make sure she is actually eating the placenta. If they are still inside, she will need vet treatment if she does not expel them on her own. Keep track of the placentas. Next one see if she is eating it that quickly or if it's possible they are being retained.


----------



## djw33wjd

no more kittens yet but she did have a couple really big contractions and then a bunch of clear liquid came out of her


----------



## catcoonz

Not to worry you, but be ready to revive the next born, rub if not breathing for 15 minutes.


----------



## djw33wjd

catcoonz said:


> Not to worry you, but be ready to revive the next born, rub if not breathing for 15 minutes.


kitten 3 is born and breathing


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

That's a relief!


----------



## cats galore

did you notice the placenta with this one?


----------



## catcoonz

Thats good news. Before with my litter clear fluid came before the kitten and it needed reviving.

I hope the placenta was seen with this kitten.

Well done. I need a drink.


----------



## lymorelynn

Glad to see things seem to be going well 
Re the placenta: do you know what you should be seeing? The placenta looks like a piece of liver or large blood clot for want of a better description. She could be eating them quickly.


----------



## djw33wjd

so we figured out that she has been eating the placentas as they have been coming out with the kittens so no worries there.


----------



## catcoonz

Bless her, she is a good mum. xxxx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

djw33wjd said:


> so we figured out that she has been eating the placentas as they have been coming out with the kittens so no worries there.


As long as you're sure  had a bit of a panic there for a sec so I'm not surprised CC needs a drink  do you think she's done now?


----------



## Tamiyamumma

Hoping its all done by 8.30 gmt as I have to go to work!!

Congrats on the safe arrivals. Can you feel any more? Xx


----------



## GingerJasper

Phew what a relief well done mum is obviously doing what nature intended. I had to pop out for a sec, never drove so fast luckily no traffic and I was careful.

CC i'll have a large 1 if your pouring not driving anymore tonight


----------



## catcoonz

virtual wine handed to you, now i will have the bottle.


----------



## djw33wjd

GingerJasper said:


> Phew what a relief well done mum is obviously doing what nature intended. I had to pop out for a sec, never drove so fast luckily no traffic and I was careful.
> 
> CC i'll have a large 1 if your pouring not driving anymore tonight


its hard to feel if there is anymore because shes purring but her breathing is still elevated so idk if theres anymore or not


----------



## catcoonz

Has she cleaned herself up now and are all babies feeding.


----------



## djw33wjd

catcoonz said:


> Has she cleaned herself up now and are all babies feeding.


shes cleaned herself a little but not really a whole lot and the babies are trying to find nipples but momma keeps moving on them lol


----------



## catcoonz

I guess we wait and see then. xx


----------



## Toby Tyler

We do want to see a proper photo of Saphire's blue eyes once things get settled! Been meaning to mention that


----------



## GingerJasper

catcoonz said:


> virtual wine handed to you, now i will have the bottle.


Thanks very much, passing you extra long virtual straw to reach the very bottom lol


----------



## catcoonz

Thats what you call a "text book" delivery.


----------



## cats galore

what colour are the kittens OP? ariel is very pretty so was wondering what colours her babies are


----------



## Toby Tyler

Not to bombard with ??? , but how is Ariel's bum holding up? Has she done ok with the inflammation? It wouldn't hurt at all to continue with the pumpkin _in addition to_ more nutritious food. How is her energy?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Just going to say what everybody's thinking..   

.

.

*PHOTO'S PLEASE OP*  :lol:


----------



## GingerJasper

OP I know your busy with the new babies and all of us wanting to know whats happening but just 1 last question - have you stopped to take a breath yet, are you ok?


----------



## Vikki1985

Is everything going ok? I realised once tinks had finished that I'd been holding my breath x


----------



## Toby Tyler

Last kitten was delivered at approx. 1:45 pm CST, 6:45 GMT. Almost one hour ago. Is it 3 kittens?


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> Last kitten was delivered at approx. 1:45 pm CST, 6:45 GMT. Almost one hour ago. Is it 3 kittens?


i think 3 is what we have she has calmed down and is laying with the babies..have photos will upload


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

djw33wjd said:


> i think 3 is what we have she has calmed down and is laying with the babies..have photos will upload


djw33wjd - Can I borrow the photo's for the 'Safely Delivered Thread'?


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw33wjd said:


> i think 3 is what we have she has calmed down and is laying with the babies..have photos will upload


Have they all latched on, are they eating? Make sure they are all warm. You can even fill up an empty soda bottle with hot water wrapped in a towel for a makeshift warming source.

Hows mom's energy?

Sorry, but being Good Friday just couldn't resist...Hot Cross Buns anyone?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> Have they all latched on, are they eating? Make sure they are all warm. You can even fill up an empty soda bottle with hot water for a makeshift warming source.
> 
> Hows mom's energy?
> 
> Sorry, but being Good Friday just couldn't resist...Hot Cross Buns anyone?


DON'T START THE COFFEE THREAD, I'LL GET IN TROUBLE :lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler

YorkshireMuppet said:


> DON'T START THE COFFEE THREAD, I'LL *GET* IN TROUBLE :lol:


_*GET*_ in trouble, yeah right.  :smilewinkgrin: :001_tt2:


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Toby Tyler said:


> _*GET*_ in trouble, yeah right.  :smilewinkgrin: :001_tt2:


You saying i'm already IN trouble?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

YorkshireMuppet said:


> You saying i'm already IN trouble?


LOL You're in trouble everyday YM!


----------



## Toby Tyler

Now just eat your dang hot cross bun and behave young lady :001_tt2:


----------



## djw33wjd

here they are.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

SamanthaGoosey said:


> LOL You're in trouble everyday YM!





Toby Tyler said:


> Now just eat your dang hot cross bun and behave young lady :001_tt2:


WHY ARE YOU PEOPLE SO MEAN TO ME? 

I've done nothing..


----------



## djw33wjd

YorkshireMuppet said:


> djw33wjd - Can I borrow the photo's for the 'Safely Delivered Thread'?


that would be fine.


----------



## cats galore

djw33wjd said:


> here they are.


absolutely gorgeous:001_wub:. perfect little kittens with a contented mom. well done:thumbup:


----------



## Toby Tyler

They are beautiful. The last photo, is that the cord or what?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Aw the black and white one


----------



## GingerJasper

:001_tt1::001_tt1:

Awww i'm broody. They're all brand new and soooo cute.

Well done mum, midwives, virtual midwives and all the people avidly waiting


----------



## Toby Tyler

Seriously though, what is going on in that last photo???


----------



## cats galore

Toby Tyler said:


> Seriously though, what is going on in that last photo???


it looks like the cord and the little furry tail lying under it's legs to me


----------



## djw33wjd

cats galore said:


> it looks like the cord and the little furry tail lying under it's legs to me


yea its the chord and part of its tail


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

A tabby, a tortie and a bi-colour, lots of variation and beautiful in their own ways


----------



## Tamiyamumma

Just beautiful!! Xxxx


----------



## Toby Tyler

How's Ariel holding up??? And you are _positive_ she ate all three placentas right?


----------



## lynnenagle

Congratulations on the babies  they are all beautiful


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> How's Ariel holding up??? And you are _positive_ she ate all three placentas right?


yea each time she did some chewing and we thought it was the chord on each of them but on the third one we realized she was eating the chord with the placenta as they were coming out.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet

Is everything well? X


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw33wjd said:


> yea each time she did some chewing and we thought it was the chord on each of them but on the third one we realized she was eating the chord with the placenta as they were coming out.


Awesome job, BTW :thumbup1: They certainly look healthy, content, and very beautiful. So is Ariel, what a good mom.


----------



## MoggyBaby

lymorelynn said:


> If you have seen and felt the kittens moving for around a week then she has around a week left to go - a cat's pregnancy lasts roughly 9 weeks and movement is usually seen and felt around week 7.


The above was posted by Lynn last week on FRIDAY 22nd Feb!!!!

That lady really DOES know her onions!!! Or, in this case, cat pregnancies!!!! :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## catcoonz

Congratulations, im happy the kittens are all a good size.
Just 1 slight niggle from me (as always), dont leave the kittens on wet cardboard, they will get cold, a puppy pad or a soft warm blanket would be great.

Finally, keep up with the cream for the sore bottom for a few days, if it doesnt clear then please get the vet to come and see her.

Well done on the safe arrival of 3 beautiful babies. xxx


----------



## djw33wjd

catcoonz said:


> Congratulations, im happy the kittens are all a good size.
> Just 1 slight niggle from me (as always), dont leave the kittens on wet cardboard, they will get cold, a puppy pad or a soft warm blanket would be great.
> 
> Finally, keep up with the cream for the sore bottom for a few days, if it doesnt clear then please get the vet to come and see her.
> 
> Well done on the safe arrival of 3 beautiful babies. xxx


we put a blanket in there with her the pics were taken the first 2 before the third one came and the last one while we were waiting to see if any more were gonna come.


----------



## Toby Tyler

Please keep us posted on how they are all fairing or if there are any worries. 

Well done!


----------



## djw33wjd

Toby Tyler said:


> Please keep us posted on how they are all fairing or if there are any worries.
> 
> Well done!


ill keep you all updated and thank you all.


----------



## Toby Tyler

djw33wjd said:


> ill keep you all updated


You _*dang *_well better!

Now all the fun begins....


----------



## djw33wjd

here is saphires blue eyes


----------



## catcoonz

she is pretty. xxx


----------



## djw33wjd

catcoonz said:


> she is pretty. xxx


yep shes our rescue baby.


----------



## Toby Tyler

Beautiful bright blue eyes! At this age that color would be permanent I believe? Very unusual and lovely. Purrrfect name for her!


----------



## catcoonz

Her eye colour wont change now, she will keep her beautiful blue eyes forever.


----------



## Tamiyamumma

she is gorgeous!! so is three all that she is going to have. I have been at work so lost track a bit

xxx


----------



## djw33wjd

catcoonz said:


> Her eye colour wont change now, she will keep her beautiful blue eyes forever.


yea we were worried when we first got her that they were going to change but we got lucky and they didn't


----------



## djw33wjd

Tamiyamumma said:


> she is gorgeous!! so is three all that she is going to have. I have been at work so lost track a bit
> 
> xxx


yep three is it..my fiance is gloating lol


----------



## Toby Tyler

A blue eyed cat thread up in Cat Chat would be a lot of fun!  :wink5: We were hoping Rufus my ginger boy's eyes would remain a bright blue. They did turn a beautiful copper that almost matches his fur, so it's all good.


----------



## Toby Tyler

Toby Tyler said:


> A blue eyed cat thread up in Cat Chat would be a lot of fun!  :wink5:


That, btw is both a _hint hint_ along with a nudge. We're waiting!


----------

